# 

## fighter1983

Takie nowe cos powstalo  :smile:  
http://www.knauf-industries.pl/products,product,204,etixx-fasada--31.html
formowana w prasie... bedzie koniec bananow i trapezow?
szkoda ze tylko 3 grubosci, ale w sumie najpopularniejsze.
No i pytanie jeszcze ile za toto trzeba bedzie zaplacic bo jeszcze nie ma ceny  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

No i wysypala sie cena: do 150km od Mszczonowa na chwile obecna 169 netto/m3 
porownujac do "zwyklej 31-ki" Knaufa 160 netto/m3 
powstaje 9pln netto roznicy
przy 20tce na 200m2 czyli 40m3 (najczesciej wystepujaca sytuacja na domku) daje roznice 360 netto. 

Hmmm ?
no i parametry:
ETIXX: EPS EN 13163 T(2)-L(2)-W(2)-S(5)-P(5)-BS100-DS(N)5-DS(70,-)2-TR100 
Knauf 0,031: EPS –EN 13163-T(1)-L(2)-W(2)-S(5)-P(10)-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100

do interpretacji pozniej  :smile:  ale wyglada na to ze sporo wieksze dokladnosci wymiarowe grubosci i plaskosci

----------


## cezary.pl

Zamówiłem 30 m3 tych wafelków, grubych na 20cm. W przyszłym tygodniu dostawa, więc napiszę jakie będzie moje pierwsze wrażenie.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## fighter1983

> Zamówiłem 30 m3 tych wafelków, grubych na 20cm. W przyszłym tygodniu dostawa, więc napiszę jakie będzie moje pierwsze wrażenie.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


Czekam na Twoj feedback  :smile:  Jestes pierwszym zamawiajacym u mnie Etixx-a  :smile: 
I zamówiles 30,24m3  :smile:

----------


## cezary.pl

Orzeł wylądował. Wafelki ładnie wyglądają i są miłe w dotyku. :smile:  Coś jak opakowanie po drogim telewizorze. :wink: 

Tak na poważnie, dwie płyty złożone razem mają delikatnego banana 1mm co widać na zdjęciu. Widoczną szparkę potęguje sugerowane miejsce mocowania kołka zaznaczone na płycie styropianu. Natomiast po przyłożeniu kątownika 60X40 cm wszystkie kąty są proste.
 

Przyznam że dawno tak nie cieszyłem się z budowlanego zakupu.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## zip20

Wart swojej ceny ? jestem na etapie zakupu i nie mogę się już dłużej zastanawiać, myślę nad austrotherm albo  termoorganika albo knauft
gdy pytałem o knauft u lokalnego dostawcy zachwala termoorganike a knauft mówi że to firma raczkująca w styropianie i takie tam..

----------


## cezary.pl

> Wart swojej ceny ?


Czy wart ceny, to nie wiem. Miałem ocieplać płytami PIR, ale ze względu na brak kompletnego, przetestowanego systemu zdecydowałem się na grafit.
Palec wisiał nad klawiszem Enter w finalizacji zamówienia grafitu ciętego drutem jak fighter1983 dał zajawkę etixu. Od razu wiedziałem że to produkt dla mnie ze względu na równość kątów i wymiarów.

Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## zip20

Dzięki   - poszło uff w końcu zamówione. Do klejenia  klej ks300 a do siatki k600 albo lepszy ksw700 dobrze myślę ?

----------


## fighter1983

zip20 chcialbym byc takim raczkujacym jak knauf w styropianach.
Zeby bylo smieszniej Knauf na produkty do budownictwa ma tak troche.... mowiac wprost i bez ogrodek "wy...."
dlaczego: produkt dla budownictwa knbaufowi jest potrzebny tylko po to zeby dobrze kupowac surowiec, glowne pieniadze robia na branzy motoryzacyjnej, opkaowaniowej etc... styropiany do opakowan TV, do zywnosci, do lodowek... itd itd... takie precyzyjne wymiarowo. 
No a budowlanka wiadomo - ilosci i m3.... 
a taki Etixx - nom, precyzja w mm a do budowlanki... troche odsniezone jezeli chodzi o jakosc. 
Co do klejow i systemu docieplen Knauf-a akurat nie mam przekonania, ale raczej bedzie ok.

----------


## fighter1983

z tego co widzialem - ten Etixx spore wow ! 
Prosciutki, rowniutki i jeszcze jedna rzecz: jasnografitowy, sporo jasniejszy od plyty cietej drutem
wynika to z samego procesu powstawania plyty i jest efektem przypadkowosci. 
Ciec ie drutem z bloku "przypala" styropian i dlatego robi sie taki ciemnografitowy i ma taki jakby tlustawy nalot, w etixx to nie wystepuje. 
Chlopaki mierzyli temperature grafitowej 0,031 vs Etixx 0.031 w warunkach "domowych" nie laboratoryjnych i roznica w samym nagrzaniu sie plyt wynosila okolo 8-10st (52st vs 42-44st) wiec niechcacy tez etixx mniej sie nagrzewa w porownaniu do std plyty i roznica jest znaczaca.

----------


## zip20

Jakie kołki do tego ? żeby była przykrywka i dobrze trzymały w porotermie. co do klejów co w taki razie polecasz do klejenia tego etixx

----------


## fighter1983

> Jakie kołki do tego ? żeby była przykrywka i dobrze trzymały w porotermie. co do klejów co w taki razie polecasz do klejenia tego etixx


na prv masz odp. 
co do klejow: Caparol190S od zawsze byla dobra do wszytskich eps w tym grafitow, wiec i dalej jest. zwlaszcza ze Etixx nie ma tego problemu co wszystkie styro grafitowe, czyli tego takiego jakby tlustego nalotu ktory powstaje w momencie ciecia drutem. 
Super fajniutki ten etixx  :smile:  Poki co wg mnie nie ma lepszego rozwiazania na elewacje i smiem twoerdzic, ze wykonawca ktory dostanie 1 raz w zyciu Etixx-a nie bedzie chcial juz innego grafitu.

----------


## fighter1983

dopracowany w sklepie:
http://med-bud.pl/knauf-therm-knauf-...c4,p50,pl.html

----------


## fighter1983

Jest juz feedback z Etixx-a generalnie:
zarówno każdy wykonawca jak i inwestor pieje z zachwytu po dostawie i po montażu.
Równe, piekne, jasznoszare, przyczepne bez problemu dla wiekszości klejów, taki trochę towar "luksusowy", idzie mniej kleju bo równy, mniejsze odpady, pomiędzy płyty idzie znacznie mniej pianki  - to mniej wiecej zebrane opinie na temat styro Etixx po 2 miesiącach obecnosci na rynku. 
Pojawila sie jedna watpliwosc: czesc paczek byla lzejsza od pozostalych, ale sprawa szybko sie wyjasnila: etixx nie wymaga sezonowania a zatem prosto z produkcji moze isc do klienta, tyle ze prosto z produkcji ma w sobie jeszcze sporo wody technologicznej, po wyschnieciu - uzyskuje deklarowana wage min. 13,5kg/m3 

Szkoda ze nie ma jeszcze 10cm i 25cm ale może to za chwile sie pojawi. 
Generalnie Knauf pozamiatał rynek jezeli chodzi o dobrej jakosci grafitowe 0,031
Poki co Austro/Termo/Swiss nie przejmuja sie obecnoscia Etixx-a bo idzie z rozpedu.. ale IMO - maja czym sie przejmowac.

ps. strona wylaczona, bo ceny styro szaleja w ostatnim tygodniu i mi "na minus" wychodzi, nie nadazam aktualizowac. poki co - ceny na @

----------


## admiralbar

Troche OT- ceny szalena bo koncowka sezonu czy znowu sie spalila jakas fabryka ? W listopadzie czy grudniu mozna spodziewac sie obnizek ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Troche OT- ceny szalena bo koncowka sezonu czy znowu sie spalila jakas fabryka ? W listopadzie czy grudniu mozna spodziewac sie obnizek ?


koncowka sezonu. ale ten rok jest mega popieprzony. i nie jestem pewien czy na zime ceny jakos specjalnie mocno spadna.
Zawsze bylo tak ze cena styro w roku odchylala sie o okolo od 15-30zl netto na m3 ze wzgledu sezonowosc, ilosc sprzedazy, itd. Ceny na przestrzeni lat mozna bylo opisac tak:
od marca start w gore do wrzesnia, const do listopada, grudzien, styczen luty - spadek. 
ale ten rok jest inny..
spalila sie w styczniu chyba 2017 fabryka surowca, ceny zima nie spadly jakos znacznie, za to poszly w gore w sezonie, malo tego, jakos sezon sie pozno zaczal w calym kraju, tak na dobra sprawe "ruszylo" od lipca czyli strasznie pozno. nie ma firm wykonawczych a prac do zrobienia elewacyjnych jest nie do przerobienia. stawki wywindowaly w gore za robocizne i wszytsko wskazuje na to, ze duze budowy w tym roku beda docieplac w srodku zimy stosujac plandeki i nagrzewnice. czyli prwadopodobnie... znowu bedziemy miec anomalie

----------


## szapalona

korzystałam z etixxa, wyrób super. klejenie na pianke bardzo proste, poniewaz elewacje robił mąz ze szwagrem poradzili sobie bez problemów

----------


## Jinikao

> korzystałam z etixxa, wyrób super. klejenie na pianke bardzo proste, poniewaz elewacje robił mąz ze szwagrem poradzili sobie bez problemów


Jakiej pianki używacie?

----------


## fighter1983

Halo halo, Etixx-owcy  :smile:  dajcie feedback  :big tongue:  bo troche tego do forumowiczow pojechalo

----------


## nass

> Halo halo, Etixx-owcy  dajcie feedback  bo troche tego do forumowiczow pojechalo


Jakby coś było nie halo to byłby feedback, że hej  :wink:  Przeważnie ludzie piszą na forum kiedy mają problemy, więc skoro nikt się nie odzywa to znaczy, że wszystko ok i po prosto przeszło do historii :tongue: 
Z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić - kleiłem sam i w porównaniu do zwykłego, białego Knaufa (biały na szczytach - poddasze nieużytkowe) to dzień do nocy. Prościutki, twardy i dokładnie wykonany. Szczelin praktycznie nie ma, w większość nie dało sie wcisnąć pistoletu. Została mi połowa pianki :wink: 
Jedna rzecz niepotrzebna to wg mnie to wytłoczenie z napisem Knauf Therm czy jakoś tak - jest zaniżone i przy wklejaniu siatki widać po nim ślad. Druga warstwa kleju to zaciąga ale wg mnie to niepotrzebne - reklama i tak szybko ginie pod klejem a dla sąsiadów to ten grafit jakiś kiepski bo taki jakiś blady :roll eyes: 

Przy okazji - obsługa sprzedażowa i infolinia techniczna również pierwsza klasa :wave: 
pozdrawiam
Irek

----------


## jacentyy

No ja dzisiaj przykleilem kilka plyt etixxa i rzeczywiscie jest rowniejszy, na zwyklym styro sa lekkie banany i ciezko czasem tak przykleić aby nie bylo leciutkich zebow....co do wytloczen na etixxie to one tez przeszkadzaja czasem w sprawdzaniu lata tzn sa glebiej i czasem myslalem ze co nierowno jest .....

----------


## fighter1983

No dobra dopisze tez swoja opinie:
Handlowo: od momentu wejscia Etixxu na rynek (czerwiec 2017r) dostarczylismy lacznie ~1750m3 Etixx-a, z tematow sprzedazowych nie pojawila sie ani jedna zla opinia, nie mniej jednak 1750m3 to w sumie niewiele.. glownie 20cm , potem 15, potem 30cm, okolo łacznie ok. 9000m2 

Wykonawczo: Zrobilismy 1 elewacje do tej pory wlasna ekipa, wypadlo na 30cm, najwieksza wada etixxu generalnie to brak grubosci 25cm , tej chyba najbardziej brakuje. 
kolejna wada jest to ze 120x60 w przypadku koniecznosci polaczenia ze standardowym styro (100x50) robi klopot. 
30cm w wymiarze plyty 120x60 jest strasznie niewdzieczne w pracy na rusztowaniu 
no i akurat trafila nam sie partia, gdzie nie do konca magazyn przylozyl sie do pakowania - plyta od strony siatki z klejem ma katy idealnie proste, ale... pod warunkiem ze zostanie spakowana w paczki na produkcji "twarzami" do siebie, w przeciwnym razie folia zagnie te piekne rowniutkie krawedzie. i tak sie stalo w naszym przypadku, nie mniej jednak Knauf stanal tu na wysokosci zadania, zrobil korekte ceny do ceny praktycznie standardowej 0,031. 

Nasza ocena jakosci: *rewelacja* pomimo wyzszej ceny, zauwazalnie mniejsze zuzycie piany, dokladnosc polaczen plyt, brak koniecznosci tarowania styropianu przed klejeniem i przed siatka. to spore zalety nie tylko dla wykonawcy. 
*wady:* brak innych grubosci, klopotliwy wymiar nie wspolgrajacy ze standardowymi plytami 100x50 w momencie gdy musza sie spotkac 2 rodzaje styro (etixx i standardowy 0,031), przy grubosci 30cm plyta po nalozeniu kleju jest koszmarnie ciezka i niewygodna w montazu.

----------


## agb

To z tym pakowaniem to chyba u Knaufa niejednorazowy przypadek. U mnie nie-etixx też miał idealne krawędzie tam gdzie płyty były twarzami do siebie i gorsze tam gdzie były foliowane.

----------


## fighter1983

> To z tym pakowaniem to chyba u Knaufa niejednorazowy przypadek. U mnie nie-etixx też miał idealne krawędzie tam gdzie płyty były twarzami do siebie i gorsze tam gdzie były foliowane.


to u kazdego producenta tak bedzie, ze tam gdzie folia tam sie zagnie krawedz. ale w przypadku standardowych plyt takie zagiecie nie wplywa na wypadkowa, malo tego w std plycie nie masz strony spodniej i wierzchniej, wiec da sie odwrocic, ale w etixxie gdzie wystarczy prawidlowo spakowac na produkcji , czyli "twarzami" do siebie i zewnetrzna warstwa bedzie idealna. taki.. niuansik  :smile:  Knauf tez sie uczy .. po naszej reklamacji poszla informacja do kierownictwa produkcji, ze nalezy przy etixx zwracac na to uwage

----------


## cezary.pl

Kupiłem Etixxa w 2017, a z braku fachowca, wykonawcy, ociepliłem dom dopiero w tym roku. Przyznam że nie miałem w ręku lepszego styropianu, a parę budów jest już za mną. Lepsza od tego styro do ocieplenia domu jest tylko płyta PIR.

No i obsługa firmy  fighter1983 pierwsza klasa. Kupiłem od niego pozostałe komponenty systemu i nie dał się zaskoczyć brakiem czegokolwiek czego potrzebowałem. Dodatkowo, konsultacje i doradztwo w cenie. :smile: 


Pozdrawiam
Cezary

----------


## fighter1983

> Kupiłem Etixxa w 2017, a z braku fachowca, wykonawcy, ociepliłem dom dopiero w tym roku. Przyznam że nie miałem w ręku lepszego styropianu, a parę budów jest już za mną. Lepsza od tego styro do ocieplenia domu jest tylko płyta PIR.
> 
> No i obsługa firmy  fighter1983 pierwsza klasa. Kupiłem od niego pozostałe komponenty systemu i nie dał się zaskoczyć brakiem czegokolwiek czego potrzebowałem. Dodatkowo, konsultacje i doradztwo w cenie.
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Cezary


I herbatki i pogaduchy w altanie  :smile:  i Krzys  :smile:  i jak bedziesz w okolicach to wpadaj z rewizyta  :big tongue: 
I tam nie bylo co doradzac z tego co pamietam... Cezary jako inwestor wszystko wiedzial, Krzys jako wykonawca turbo dokladny. Pogadalismy pogadalismy i juz.. wszyscy wiedzieli co maja robic  :smile:  
Niech teraz cokolik z carbonitem sluzy i nie odpada, etixx dociepla, a Carbon K10 bedzie trwaly i za 20 lat mam nadzieje sie spotkac z cezarym w sprawie elewacji, ze mu sie kolor znudzil  :smile:

----------


## cezary.pl

Biały zawsze w modzie :big grin:

----------


## jake.

Witam grono Forumowiczów!
Na wstępie napiszę, że już na dniach właściwie czeka mnie ocieplenie elewacji, stąd moje pytanie:
Byłem zdecydowany na knauf therm expert z frezem albo - z przewagą na - swisspor lambda white (również frez). Oczywiście przegląd neta w tych sprawach i nadal mało wiem :big tongue:  Do tego doszedł ten etixx. I tu moje obawy: zawsze sądziłem, że styro z zakładką będzie lepszy niż bez (przy takiej samej grubości i lambdzie).
Teraz na polu decyzji jest tylko swisspor i etixx.
W innym wątku raczej swissa nie polecają (mogą się zdarzyć łódki), ale w sklepach lambda white ma kilkadziesiąt pozytywnych opinii - jak żaden inny styropian.
Wiem o zaletach etixxa, ale obawiam się przerw w izolacji na ścianie - a tych linii łączących będzie przecież sporo (pomijam konieczność do/cięcia płyty miejscami). Niby jest do tego pianka, ale przecież ona nie zaizoluje na głębokość 15 cm (taka będzie grubość ocieplenia). I nie wiem, czy samo dociskanie płyt do siebie w czasie montażu takowe mostki wyeliminuje...
Za wszelkie uwagi i zalecenia będę wdzięczy :yes: 
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## jacentyy

^^
W  szczelinach miedzy płytami ważne są dwie sprawy: aby warstwa powietrza była nieruchoma oraz aby tam nie zbierała się wilgoć , bo obie te dwie sprawy powodują gorszą izolacyjność tych szczelin -> ja np jak kleję płyty do scian to na boki daje obwódkę z pianki , tam gdzie tego zrobić nie mogę to wciskam pistolet - w styropian to i nawet na 20 cm da sie wcisnąć pistolet, tak więc podsumowując frez może być i lepszy ale jak ladnie do siebie przylega tzn na grubości jest dokladnie dociety w przypadku gdy tak nie jest to ten frez raczej nic nie daje bo i tak sie robi szczelina, a z tego co slysze to z frezami jest roznie.
Poza tym te styropiany sa drozsze oraz trudniej dostepne tak wiec mysle ze nie ma sie az tak nad tym zastanawiac i wziac płyt bez frezu .

Co do swiss pora ja sie zrazilem i na elewacje zamowilem Knaufa - cześć mam etixxa a czesc zwyklego z powodu brak grubości 25 cm w etixxie .

----------


## maciuspala

Knauf to klasa sama w sobie, na moim rynku nie do sprzedania, 80% styropianu to Termoorganika nawet jak to jest siano 0,044.
U siebie w następnym tygodniu robią elewację 

Polstyr 0,031 gr.25 cm bez zakładki, każda płyta pianowana, wykonawca bardzo przykłada się do szczelności.jesli chodzi o twardość to sporo twardszy od zwykłej 0,033, czuć to w dotyku.
Czemu Polstyr?Bo go sprzedaje i nie mam z nim problemów, jedynie co wykonawcy narzekają na ten najtańszy 0,044 bo lekki, i kruchy bo producent daje mniej folii odpadowej niż inni :Smile: 
Raz w życiu zamawiałem styropian frezowany, jakoś nie jest to popularne.

----------


## fighter1983

> Knauf to klasa sama w sobie, na moim rynku nie do sprzedania, 80% styropianu to Termoorganika nawet jak to jest siano 0,044.


Absolutnie nie zgadzam sie z ta opinia, malo tego jstem w stanie to udowodnic patrzac w historie dostaw u siebie bo w Twoje okolice tez dostarczam Etixxy, Carbony, Sike. To tak jakbys powiedzial, ze w Twojej okolicy nie ma nowych samochodow... ze wszyscy jezdza starymi lepiankami na gaz
To Twoje nastawienie jest przeszkoda, ale nie tylko. 
Po pierwsze nie sprobowales miec w ofercie najlepszych produktow, po 2 wiadomo, ze 85-90% rynku przyjdzie do Ciebie kierujac sie tylko tym aby cena byla jak najnizsza. 
Ale rynek ma dosc taniego dziadostwa, i na rynku taniego byle czego jest najwieksza konkurencja.
Zaleta posiadania w ofercie najlepszej jakosci asortymentu w polaczeniu z wysokiej jakosci usluga montazu powoduje, ze szukaja Cie po jakims czasie (i to jest najwieksza wada, ze potrzeba duzo czasu i ciezkiej pracy) ludzie z calej Polski. 
ponadto wiesz jaka to jest satysfakcja jak patrzysz na realizacje jakiej nie zrobil nikt? gdzie kazdy detal jest dopracowany pod wzgledem wykonawczym i gdzie wiesz, ze material poradzi sobie z najtrudniejszymi warunkami? gdzie wiesz ze dostarczasz rozwiazania o ktiorych inni producenci moga co najwyzej pomarzyc. 
Zaczynam w przyszlym tygodniu elewacje okolo 500m2 na styropianie, klej do siatki (Carbonit) ktory juz zostal dostarczony na budowe i czeka na chlopakow kosztowal 20tys netto (2500kg). sam klej do siatki... a klient jest 2 km od firmy. 
3 tygodnie temu skonczylem elewacje 6km od firmy (wzialem to jako podwykonawca z powierzonym materialem) tynk kosztowal okolo 500zl za opakowanie (wloski, 1.0mm)
nie ma znaczenia geolokalizacja... powaznie , to kwestia nastawienia, pracy, cierpliwosci i zaangazowania, no i przede wszystkim wiedzy. 
nie da sie bez wiedzy tego realizowac tak po prostu... jaki masz najdrozszy/najlepszy klej do siatki w swojej ofercie? ile kosztuje dla klienta, z jakims rozsadnym rabatem 2500kg tego kleju? 2500? 3000? netto? 
jednak okazuje sie , ze jezeli wiesz jakie parametry uzyskujesz, co daje zastosowanie kleju 12x drozszego od najlepszego kleju cementowego i przekazesz ta wiedze - okazuje sie, ze jestes w stanie obsluzyc klienta ktory wlasnie tego szukal, a bardzo czesto klient nawet nie wie, ze czegos takiego potrzebuje., a taki klient moze byc "tuz za plotem" , ponadto nie masz wtedy zadnej konkurencji.
Gdy otwieralem punkt tu gdzie teraz jestem na poczatku roku, w promieniu 4km mam z 5 duzych hurtowni budowalnych, pytali mnie handlowcy producentow, czy nie przeszkadza mi obecnosc tych firm, czy moze lokalizacje lepiej wybrac itd... 
odpowiedzialem im, ze to oni beda miec problem ze ja sie otwieram, a nie ja ze oni tu sa.
 bo to ich potencjalni klienci przyjda do mnie a nie odwrotnie, malo tego ich obecni klienci kupowali to co musieli kupic, bo nie bylo nic lepszego, nie bylo alternatywy... teraz jest i juz "wiesc gminna" zaczela sie niesc po rynku lokalnym, ze jest takie nowe miejsce (wystartowalem w tej lokalizaci w maju br), gdzie mozna znalezc "od reki" rzeczy takie, jakich nie ma nigdzie indziej 
i nie jestesmy dla siebie konkurencja, oni sprzedawali i beda sprzedawac cement, suporki, dysperbity, i "sniezki i jedynki" i hydroropianki  i sami dla siebie sa konkurencja. 
a ja bede miec xpsy, masy kmb, iniekcje, zywice i tynki po 400zl za wiadro.

----------


## jake.

Skłaniam się do etixx`a…
Teraz kwestia kleju... wątek czytałem i oczy spuchły...
Sklep oferuje mi Knaufa K700 lub K600 (wraz z całym systemem, tynk Bolix lub STO - ten chyba wybiorę). Ale nie wiem, co z klejem...

----------


## fighter1983

> Ale nie wiem, co z klejem...


odpowiedz jest banalna: systemowo
i nie musi to byc knauf  :smile:  zwlaszcza ze knauf od chemii to inna firma niz knauf od styro  :smile:

----------


## maciuspala

Fighter1983, oczywiście że zdarza się klient świadomy, który zapłaci za jakość, u mnie w całej firmie sprzedaje się Caparola za kilka milionów rocznie, w 90% tynk to Amphisilan a sprawdzałem kiedyś w historii raz sprzedał Tarnów Carbon, mam takie pudełeczko z Caparola z mloteczkiem i dziesiątki klientów walilo w tynk Carbon i.... Kupują albo zwykły Caparol albo Kreisel..... uwierz wolę sprzedać Kreisla....
Caparolowi w głowie się przewraca to że mają dobry tynk nie znaczy że będzie sprzedawał się sam.... Jak zawsze polityka jest ważniejsza. Mam cennik Knaufa, gdy wyceniam nowy dom to zawsze wspomnę że jest coś extra, premium, to słyszę że już Termonium plus jest drogi a co dopiero Knauf.... 
Klienci coraz więcej czytają i w tym roku sprzedałem mnóstwo styropianu Gold bo jest twardy i ma przyzwoite parametry.... 
W sumie to wolę więcej sprzedać siana niż mniej drogiego.... 
Teraz wrzuciłem na bilbord u siebie Polstyr 0,033 po 159,99 przy zakupie całej elewacji.... Idzie jak woda....

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter1983, oczywiście że zdarza się klient świadomy, który zapłaci za jakość, u mnie w całej firmie sprzedaje się Caparola za kilka milionów rocznie, w 90% tynk to Amphisilan a sprawdzałem kiedyś w historii raz sprzedał Tarnów Carbon, mam takie pudełeczko z Caparola z mloteczkiem i dziesiątki klientów walilo w tynk Carbon i.... Kupują albo zwykły Caparol albo Kreisel..... uwierz wolę sprzedać Kreisla....
> Caparolowi w głowie się przewraca to że mają dobry tynk nie znaczy że będzie sprzedawał się sam.... Jak zawsze polityka jest ważniejsza. Mam cennik Knaufa, gdy wyceniam nowy dom to zawsze wspomnę że jest coś extra, premium, to słyszę że już Termonium plus jest drogi a co dopiero Knauf.... 
> Klienci coraz więcej czytają i w tym roku sprzedałem mnóstwo styropianu Gold bo jest twardy i ma przyzwoite parametry.... 
> W sumie to wolę więcej sprzedać siana niż mniej drogiego.... 
> Teraz wrzuciłem na bilbord u siebie Polstyr 0,033 po 159,99 przy zakupie całej elewacji.... Idzie jak woda....


patrzac na marze i rentownosc - oczywiscie ze tez wole sprzedawac tanie byle co... najlatwiej bo tanie, najlatwiej %i kwotowo  marze podniesc.
Byc czy miec?
To ze Caparolowi sie w glowce poprzewracalo to inna historia  :smile:  
a tak BTW ja mam produkt dla Ciebie  :smile:  Cos robi to dla mnie na wylacznosc forumowy coulignon, cos pomiedzy Amphisilan Plus a Muresko Premium:
https://med-bud.pl/chems-chems-silik...4,p323,pl.html
szczegoly to juz moze na prv  :smile:

----------


## robos2234

u mnie poszła Termo organika TERMONIUM fasada 0,032 co o niej sądzicie ? wykonawcy mówili że w porządku i dobrze się nią robi nie ma jakiś dużych nierówności.
Chłopaki robią w dwóch na spokojnie nie na akord także każda szczelina zapianowana  a co sądzicie o samym styropianie ?

----------


## maciuspala

0,032 jest ok, choć rzadko sprzedaje, jak ma być tanio to Galaxy 0,033 choć to taki czarny Dalmatynczyk, im cieplejszy tym twardszy.
Jak ma być dobrze to 0,031 bo jest ciepły, i bardzo sztywny i zbity, czy prosty? Wszystkie cięte są krzywe, czasami bardziej czasami mniej niezależnie od firmy.
Teraz tną blok o 22 żeby jechało to o 6 rano do klienta.... I przyklej to w tym samym dniu... 
Ja kupiłem styropian tydzień temu bo dochodzi do siebie....

----------


## fighter1983

> u mnie poszła Termo organika TERMONIUM fasada 0,032 co o niej sądzicie ? wykonawcy mówili że w porządku i dobrze się nią robi nie ma jakiś dużych nierówności.
> Chłopaki robią w dwóch na spokojnie nie na akord także każda szczelina zapianowana  a co sądzicie o samym styropianie ?


pare dni temu:



> no to zeby nie bylo, w tym roku forumowiczom dostarczylem juz podejrzewam z 5000m3 roznych styro, policzyc sie dokladnie nie da. 
> jakosciowo grafity wg mnie jeszcze raz, ale to moze byc subiektywne. nie mniej jednak chyba raczej wiekszosc sie ze mna zgodzi. 
> Fasadowe grafity: 
> 
> Knauf Etixx i dlugo dlugo nic 
> 
> Austrotherm 0,031
> Knauf 0,031
> Termoorganika 0,031
> ...

----------


## Regius

Przeprszam za mały OT (zdaję sobie sprawę, że temat dotyczy Etixx'a, ale niestety grubość izolacji jest tu ograniczeniem), ale jaki styro polecilibyście dla izolacji o grubości 10 cm (nieogrzewany garaż oddyletoway & przyklejony do domu)? Z uwagi na to, że pomieszczenie będzie nieogrzewane, styropian nie musi być demonem izolacyjności - zależy mi bardziej na dobrej, powtarzalnej jakości (nawet biały byłby wskazany bo będę robił sam i nie mam siatki elewacyjnej)?

@Fighter jak twoim zdaniem kształtuje się Swisspor lambda white na tle Etixx'a (pytam bo resztę domu chciałbym w miarę dobrze zaizolować)?

----------


## fighter1983

> Przeprszam za mały OT (zdaję sobie sprawę, że temat dotyczy Etixx'a, ale niestety grubość izolacji jest tu ograniczeniem), ale jaki styro polecilibyście dla izolacji o grubości 10 cm (nieogrzewany garaż oddyletoway & przyklejony do domu)? Z uwagi na to, że pomieszczenie będzie nieogrzewane, styropian nie musi być demonem izolacyjności - zależy mi bardziej na dobrej, powtarzalnej jakości (nawet biały byłby wskazany bo będę robił sam i nie mam siatki elewacyjnej)?
> 
> @Fighter jak twoim zdaniem kształtuje się Swisspor lambda white na tle Etixx'a (pytam bo resztę domu chciałbym w miarę dobrze zaizolować)?


dobre eps70 biale
a co do lambda white - osobiscie mi sie on nie podoba. Kosztuje wiecej niz etixx (sic) a taka "klejonka" nawet fabrycznie do mnie absolutnie nie przemawia. 
to juz chyba wole Austrotherm Reflex w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## Regius

> dobre eps70 biale


Dzięki za odpowiedź. Czy któryś z tych produktów Twoim zdaniem by się nadawał:
Austrotherm EPS038 Fasada, Knauf Fasada Dach Podłoga EPS70 0,038, Swisspor Fasada EPS70 0,039, Termo Organika Gold Fasada 0,038 

Być może to pytanie powinienem zadać na priv (jeśli tak to z góry przepraszam - daj znać to wyedytuję posta), ale w jaki sposób podchodzisz do małych zamówień - poniżej minimum logistycznego? Np. w moim przypadku musiałbym złożyć malutkie zamówienie na garaż (na dom będzie więcej, ale muszę ocieplać na raty ze względu na $$) - ok 6.6 m3 styro fasadowego 10 cm, 4 m3 styro na strop garażu 10cm, około 1m3 jakiegoś XPSa lub PIR/PUR 5 cm na ściankę attykową od wewnątrz. Czy bierzesz pod uwagę takie małe zamówienia?

----------


## fighter1983

> Dzięki za odpowiedź. Czy któryś z tych produktów Twoim zdaniem by się nadawał:
> Austrotherm EPS038 Fasada, Knauf Fasada Dach Podłoga EPS70 0,038, Swisspor Fasada EPS70 0,039, Termo Organika Gold Fasada 0,038 
> 
> Być może to pytanie powinienem zadać na priv (jeśli tak to z góry przepraszam - daj znać to wyedytuję posta), ale w jaki sposób podchodzisz do małych zamówień - poniżej minimum logistycznego? Np. w moim przypadku musiałbym złożyć malutkie zamówienie na garaż (na dom będzie więcej, ale muszę ocieplać na raty ze względu na $$) - ok 6.6 m3 styro fasadowego 10 cm, 4 m3 styro na strop garażu 10cm, około 1m3 jakiegoś XPSa lub PIR/PUR 5 cm na ściankę attykową od wewnątrz. Czy bierzesz pod uwagę takie małe zamówienia?


sprobujemy, do takich akcji i tej lokalizacji swisspor najlepiej podejdzie. dawaj na @ i powalczymy jutro

----------


## Kamil_

Stoję przed wyborem 20cm styropianu do ocieplenia elewacji...
Mam około 220m2
Będę robił to samodzielnie dlatego szukam materiału prostego...
Czy to właśnie Etixx będzie dobrym wyborem?

----------


## nass

Też kleiłem sam, prosty, równy, prawie nie ma szczelin do pianowania. I nie nagrzewa się jak typowy grafit.
Zdecydowanie polecam :smile:

----------


## trike

Producent miejsce wyznaczył na kołkowanie ale czy jest koniecznie przy sposobie klejenia na grzebień? dach dwuspadowy, w szczycie 8,5 m
Jak łączyć w narożniku ze standardowym styropianem? Przycinać tradycyjną 50 czy Knaufa?

----------


## fighter1983

> Producent miejsce wyznaczył na kołkowanie ale czy jest koniecznie przy sposobie klejenia na grzebień? dach dwuspadowy, w szczycie 8,5 m
> Jak łączyć w narożniku ze standardowym styropianem? Przycinać tradycyjną 50 czy Knaufa?


wg inf telefonicznej  :big tongue:

----------


## dpo

> wg inf telefonicznej


Rzeczywiście robisz kołki w kazdym punkcie zaznaczonym na płycie ? Rozumiem narożniki, wyższe ściany itp.
Nie chodzi mi o pieniądze teraz, tylko o trudność w dobrym wykonaniu.
Nie jest tak ze wiercąc w silce na całej długości wiertła mi nadpalą ten styropian ? Kołek wypełnia szczeline dokładnie ? Zaślepka na kołek niewiele pomoże , bo ile jej jest 3-5 cm ? - żadna izolacja.

Chce robic 30cm styro i dotychczas myślalem o etixxie właśnie dlatego że najlepiej trzyma wymiary itp. Dzięki temu chciałem kołkować tylko na narozach i z uwagi na to że mam piętrowy dom to kołi po obwodzie domu na 1 piętrze.
Czyli parter bez kołkow, bo "stoją" na 30cm xps z płyty, a piętro (pierwsza warstwa) na kołkach.
Dom w założeniu super ciepły i kazdy kołek robi róznicę.
Przy okazji możes podac linka do kołków na styro 30cm ?

----------


## fighter1983

nie, miejsca na plycie zakladaja maksymalne kolkowanie, to co jest "odcisniete" to propozycja miejsc kolkowania a nie zalecenie ze taki ma byc kolek. 
najczesciej kolkuje 2 kolki na plyte.
nie nadpala, bo wiertlo nie pali styropianu. 
nie wypelnia tak znowu idealnie, ale kolek wchodzi ciasno-jak chcesz lepiej - wpusc troche piany w otwor przed montazem kolka i w mokra piane wciskaj kolek, ale imo to przerost formy nad trescia. 
zaslepka ma eliminowac efekt biedronki i jest jej 2cm. 
swego czasu byl tu watek podczas realizacji elewacji karolek75 gdzie trzeba bylo z powodu wowczas braku kolkow - a raczej ich astronomicznej ceny (4 netto/szt) gdzie trzeba bylo samemu wymyslec zaslepke, robilem wtedy zaslepke sam z plyty PIR 10cm do styropianu o ile dobrze pamietam 33cm 

watek udalo mi sie znalezc: 
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...ight=karolek75

na allegro poszukaj takich 36cm wystarczy, bo 2cm jeszcze chowasz sie w zaslepce :smile:  powinny byc z trzpieniem metalowym tylko z trzpieniem a nie z takim pseudo gwozdzikiem  :big tongue:  
jak nie znajdziesz napisz na maila, podejrze gdzie kupowalem i Ci podam z tego co pamietam kosztowaly okolo 120-125 netto/100szt

----------


## Lisuu

Widzę tutaj same konkrety więc skorzystam z dyskusji.

Planuje ocieplenie mojego domu styropianem 20cm, dom parterowy, 190m2. Mam ofertę na swissporr 032 z frezem 49,8zł/brutto za paczkę. Już miałem zamawiać  bo cena rewelacyjna, ale naczytałem się o krzywiznach swissporr'a, że dużo miększy niż austrotherm. Padł komentarz że zrobili produkt który ma dobre parametry, ale niekoniecznie trzyma normy, stąd ta cena. Bzdety czy jest w tym coś prawdy?

Druga sprawa, cena jest na teraz a planowane wykorzystanie w lato. Czy jeżeli styro będzie pod wiatą, która będzie zabezpieczona przed wiatrem, nie wpłynie to na sytopian, nie pokrzywi mi go?

EDIT: Austrotherm 033 wyjdzie 500zł drożej. Wg. klasyfikacji fightera jest on lepszy niż swiss 032 - dlaczego?

Mętlik mam już w głowie od tego tematu  :sick:

----------


## fighter1983

nie pokrzywi Ci jak go zlozysz pod wiata i nic mu sie nie stanie o ile nie zezra go myszy tudziez inne gryzonie. 
austro po prostu jest lepszy, natomiast swisspor 0,032 kosztuje baaardzo bardzo malo z tych jeszcze porzadnych styropianow. 
przekladajac na branze moto to wg mojej (subiektywnej) klasyfikacji zaczynamy od etixxa
BMW7-etixx
BMW5 0,031 z Knauf/Austro 
BMW3 0,031 innych producentow 
Solidny VW - 0,032 swisspora 
ponizej tej jakosci nie schodze z oferta standardowa, chyba ze ktos bardzo bardzo sie upiera 

te oferty co macie z wiadomego miejsca www.hurtow...pl  :smile:  sa troche irytujace, ale da sie zmiescic w tych cenach, tylko juz bez zartow z pytaniami czy da sie taniej, bo to jest na zasadzie: 134 netto zakup i 135 netto sprzedaz na 1m3 , Pan L strasznie doluje cene swisspora i to do granic oplacalnosci zawacia transakcji.

----------


## amatorbudowlany

Potrzebuję wiedzieć taką rzecz. Czy decydując się na etixx muszę brać kleje knauf? Znajmemu spękała cała elewacja. Klejone na ramkę, kolkowane, praca ok. Nic nie ugrał, bo producenci się wykrecali, że nie wszystko było robione ich materiałem. Więc chciałabym wiedzieć dokładnie, jak to jest? Co musi być od tego samego producenta, a co niekoniecznie
I jeszcze, co myślicie o klejach knauf?

----------


## fighter1983

nie musi. 
malo tego Knauf od styropianow to inna firma niz Knauf od chemii. 
wiec juz nie jest jednego producenta, 
Musisz miec to co w aprobacie technicznej danego systemu, i tam jest zapis mowiacy o parametrach eps jaki mozna zastosowac. 
Etixx sie miesci zdecydowanie  :smile:

----------


## amatorbudowlany

A system to klej + siatka + klej, czy klej + siatka + klej + grunt + tynk
Dotychczas myślałam, że kupię termonium 031 plus ich kleje i siatkę.
Ale gdybym zdecydowała się na etixx, to jakie radzicie kleje?

----------


## fighter1983

system to grunt+klej+eps spelniajacy wymagania aprobaty + kolki spelniajace wymagania aprobaty + siatka spelniajaca wymagania aprobaty, (ale tu najlepiej wziac od danego producenta), klej , grunt, tynk 
i tak jest u wiekszosci producentow.  
co do producenta: no ca ja Ci moge polecic: Caparol lub Greinplast

----------


## amatorbudowlany

Cześć, ja jeszcze w temacie robocizny chciałabym zapytać. Najwyżej mnie zbanujecie :wink: 
Pytań i forów nt metrów na elewacji jest wiele i w 99% odpowiedź taka sama - wykonawcy metrów nie odliczają. Rozumiem, bo w tej cenie liczy się obróbkę okna. Proszę mnie źle nie zrozumieć - ja nie chcę za żeby ktoś pracował za darmo. Powiedzcie szczerze, jak to się liczy, biorę to na klatę.

Stan faktyczny:
elewacja z oknami 255mkw
okna 73mkw
ścian do ocieplenia jakieś 185mkw liczę +margines

Dostałam jednak wycenę usługa +materiał (pomimo tego, że zaznaczyłam, że z materiałem moim chcę (med-bud :wink: ) Wykonawca zaznaczył, że ma zniżki i będzie taniej. I tak:

Styropianu 54m3 - czyli 270mkw
Usługa 293mkw :jaw drop: 

?? Po mojemu jakoś dziwnie, ale może się nie znam. Pytam mądrzejszych. Może tak się powinno liczyć, a ja sknera :roll eyes:

----------


## fighter1983

Otwory powyzej 3m2 - odliczasz polowe powierzchni, 
Cokol: ponizej h=1 1mb=1m2 , powyzej wg m2. 
elewacje dzielisz na 3:
grunt klej styro: 33.3% 
siatka z klejem (narozniki, okapniki, przyokienne, zbroj diagonalne) 33.3% 
grunt tynk 33.3 % 
parapety osobno, 
podsufitka osobno, tez <1m 1mb=1m2 
i to imho najbardziej ucziwe liczenie. 
btw: wykonawca z rabatami moze sie mierzyc  :big tongue:  dawaj go  :smile:

----------


## amatorbudowlany

Ale mkw okien liczymy usługa+materiał, czy mkw za samą usługę

----------


## fighter1983

material liczysz wg rzeczywistego zuzycia. poszlo 68 workow kleju, to 68 workow kleju  :smile:  ale robocizne wg powyzszych, dlatego nie warto zgadzac sie na np "140 za m2" bo wtedy na pewno "w plecy" 
transparentnosc rozliczenia  :smile:  
i wtedy stawka robocizny  rzedu 80-90 za m2 nie powinna szokowac, bo tyle za to trzeba zaplacic.

----------


## amatorbudowlany

To, że za pracę należy się zapłata jest bezdyskusyjne. Rozumiem te 73mkw okien x stawka robocizny,  bo otwory obrobić trzeba. Zdziwiły mnie natomiast 54m3 (270mkw) styropianu, a samych ścian jest 185. Elewacji w sumie jest 255mkw (nie odliczając okien), a robocizny naliczyl 293mkw.
Nie zweryfikował, ani okien 6mkw, ani bram garażowych nic kompletnie. 
Dlatego poprosiłam o opinię, bo już zgłupialam.

----------


## fighter1983

no to jakos dziwnie.

----------


## autorus

Czy etixx jest już produkowany w pośrednich grubościach? Celowałem w 25 a tu albo 20 albo 30cm.

----------


## fighter1983

> Czy etixx jest już produkowany w pośrednich grubościach? Celowałem w 25 a tu albo 20 albo 30cm.


nie. 15/20/30 i nie ma planow zeby pojawilo sie 25 w tym roku. a tej grubosci najbardziej brakuje. 
Lambda White od swisspor jezeli chcemy najblizej jakosci Etixx

----------


## _arek_

Gdzieś o oko, ucho się obiło że Swisspor wypuścił nowego rywala dla Etixxa -  lambda mega white .... Fighter wiesz coś w temacie ?? 

Chciałem kupic Etixa gdzieś lokalnie, ale w CAŁYM zapyziałym  Szczecinie nikt tego nie ma - żadnego innego Knaufa też!!  Toz to chore  :WTF:

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdzieś o oko, ucho się obiło że Swisspor wypuścił nowego rywala dla Etixxa -  lambda mega white .... Fighter wiesz coś w temacie ?? 
> 
> Chciałem kupic Etixa gdzieś lokalnie, ale w CAŁYM zapyziałym  Szczecinie nikt tego nie ma - żadnego innego Knaufa też!!  Toz to chore


wiem, przyszlo dopiero co na maila.. jest juz nawet tego cena, kosmos, ale przyszla tez od razu korekta tej ceny ze beda to rozliczac w bonusie. nie czytalem bo swisspor mi pisze 3 maile dziennie na temat lambdy super white. chca nam spalic maile i telefony. 
i po co latasz gdzies tam jak to u nas dzila dobrze ???

----------


## Regius

> wiem, przyszlo dopiero co na maila.. jest juz nawet tego cena, kosmos, ale przyszla tez od razu korekta tej ceny ze beda to rozliczac w bonusie. nie czytalem bo swisspor mi pisze 3 maile dziennie na temat lambdy super white. chca nam spalic maile i telefony. 
> i po co latasz gdzies tam jak to u nas dzila dobrze ???


Możesz zdradzić coś więcej na temat lambdy mega white np. jakieś szczegóły techniczne? Na stronie Swisspora od dłuższego czasu jest tylko informacja, że to nowość i że niedługo będzie w sprzedaży.

----------


## fighter1983

> Możesz zdradzić coś więcej na temat lambdy mega white np. jakieś szczegóły techniczne? Na stronie Swisspora od dłuższego czasu jest tylko informacja, że to nowość i że niedługo będzie w sprzedaży.


mam klauzule "do Twojej wiadomosci" wiec musze sie zastosowac. 
ale tak:wszystko to co w etixxie  :smile:  
plus: biala powierzchnia, plus inny rozmiar (wiekszy) , wiecej grubosci 10/15/20/25 tylko krawedz prosta, duza gestosc, deklarowana waga wyzsza niz najlepsze styropiany, tolerancja wymiarowa grubosci: +- 1mm 
Parametr TR tez bardzo bardzo wysoki. 
cena kosmos  :smile:  bedzie w okolicach 260 netto m3 jak nie wiecej... zalezy jak tam ten bonus korektowy wymysla. sprzedaz rusza od 26.08

eeee masz juz normalnie na stronie:
karta techniczna, w sumie rozbieznosc bo w KT ze grubosci od 15-25 ze skokiem co centymetr a w cennikach i info handlowej 10/15/20/25  :big tongue:  
https://www.swisspor.pl/files/5d35a3...%20od%2015.pdf

----------


## agb

Przecież to prawie 90 zł netto więcej od etixxa... Niezależnie od ceny Knauf mnie jakoś bardziej przekonuje od swissa.

----------


## fighter1983

> Przecież to prawie 90 zł netto więcej od etixxa... Niezależnie od ceny Knauf mnie jakoś bardziej przekonuje od swissa.


przyjdzie gupi co kupi  :big tongue:  
Jak wychodzil Etixx to tez sie wszyscy pukali w glowe "a po co to a na co to takie drogie?" i dalej etixx w wielu miejscach jest tak odbierany i nie slyszeli nawet o nim. 
a tak powaznie to chyba cena wywalona na start i patrza czy cos sie wogole sprzeda  :big grin:  

Tak obiektywnie: na chwile obecna nie widze jakichs wiekszych zalet miedzy Lambda White a Mega White 

zwlaszcza ze Lambda White nie byla jakims duzym WOW wg mnie. 
Swiss powinien wg mnie zrobic tak: wycofac lambde white, wprowadzic na jej miejsce W TEJ SAMEJ cenie co Lambda White ta Mega White o.. i wtedy mocno wyprzedziloby to Etixxa 
Plus dla swiss-a ze jest 25-tka bo tej grubosci najbardziej brakowalo w Etixx
no ale jest jak jest  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

jeszcze jedna rzecz  :smile:  w sumie bardzo istotna. i to zarowno przy etixx jak i przy Lambda Mega White 

pochwalil sie i jeden i drugi producent wieksza plyta (1200x600 oraz 1250x600) i takie sobie wymyslili, tyle ze trzeba bylo zapytac... Knauf- rozumiem byl prekursorem, wymyslili etixx-a jako pierwszy tej klasy styropian - nie pomysleli - zrobili - jest 

Ale swiss juz mogl zapytac o to... wykonawcow i to takich ktorzy pracuja na Etixx i maja cos do powiedzenia, po co powielac ten sa blad. 

A bledem jest: zbyt duzy rozmiar z 2 powodow: 
1 - plyta o tych rozmiarach w duzych grubosciach (Etixx 30cm) bardzo trudno jest obslugiwac na rusztowaniu jest duza i nieporeczna a z klejem - bardzo ciezka
2 - maszyny termiczne ktorych my wykonawcy uzywamy do ciecia drutem oporowym nie daja rady z tym rozmiarem, wiec co z tego ze stabilnosc wymiarowa, ze super rowny... jak nie mozna go ladnie przycinac bo maszynki te ktore mamy nie ogarniaja tego rozmiaru powyzej 120cm. a nikt nie bedzie wymienial tak o sobie maszyn do ciecia za 2500zl i wiecej tylko dlatego ze ktos sobie wymyslil ze wieksze styro bedzie fajne. 
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/styrodrut.mp4
to maszynka do ciecia eps/xps 
Maszynka 1250
dostawka do "elek" 1000
wlacznik nozny 250
Komplet porzadnej maszyny do ciecia dla wykonawcy na 1 ekipe: 2500zl niby niewiele, ale patrzac czym tna na elewacjach te styropiany... to taka jak na tym filmie to juz i tak prezydent. 

max. grubość cięcia 30 cm
max. długość cięcia 112-114 cm

Owszem... mozna wybrac model wyzej (chociaz ten i tak juz robi robote) ale... 
ciezszy, wiekszy, sporo drozszy. 
Wiec co z tego ze kupimy porzadne styro, jak wykonawca go nie potnie na takiej maszynce, nie mowiac juz o prostszych.

A tu film kolegi "Sznurek" wycina "elki" 
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/sznurekelka.mp4
oraz robi sobie z 20cm 2x po 10  :smile:  
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/sznurek2010.mp4

no i naturalnie dociecie w skosie wg skosu na dachu:
http://pliki.med-bud.pl/elewacje/sznurekskos.mp4

Sznurek czyli Mateusz to swietny wykonawca a zarazem kolega po fachu z Wielkopolski, zatem chociaz niezwykle rzadko polecam wykonawcow, bo to roznie z tym bywa - ten robi robote. "Sznurek" Mateusz 721-668-808
I zazwyczaj wiecej pracuje a nie tylko filmy kreci  :smile:

----------


## agb

A ja z kolei potrzebowałem ostatnio płyty o szerokości 60cm i Etixx był jak znalazł  :smile:  Poza tym knaufa, w tym etixxa mam w 3-4 dni. Ciekaw jestem jak będzie ze swissem.

----------


## Kaizen

> 2 - maszyny termiczne ktorych my wykonawcy uzywamy do ciecia drutem oporowym nie daja rady z tym rozmiarem


Czy coś stoi na przeszkodzie, żeby przeciąć taka (czy nawet pięciometrową) płytę przeciąć wzdłuż przystawką do elek?

----------


## _arek_

> wiem, przyszlo dopiero co na maila.. jest juz nawet tego cena, kosmos, ale przyszla tez od razu korekta tej ceny ze beda to rozliczac w bonusie. nie czytalem bo swisspor mi pisze 3 maile dziennie na temat lambdy super white. chca nam spalic maile i telefony. 
> i po co latasz gdzies tam jak to u nas dzila dobrze ???



Moja Ania robiła rozeznanie cenowo ofertowe, co by nam transport nie zabijał ceny.. no ale jak to z większością rzeczy w naszym regionie lipaaaa...

Skoro mówisz, że u Was będzie dobrze w takim razie już pisze na @ zapytanie o ofertę... Także liczymy że faktycznie będzie dobrze, albo nawet  nawet bardzo dobrze  :big tongue:  :big tongue:

----------


## jaromkv

Dzisiaj dotarło do 30 m3 Etixxa. Z transportem 300km od fabryki to koszt 217 zł/m3 
Płyty proste, kąty ok. Wygląda naprawdę fajnie. W piątek była wpłata i dziś już u mnie. 

Ktoś kleił go na piankę.. jakieś porady ? Będę ocieplał sam

----------


## fighter1983

> Moja Ania robiła rozeznanie cenowo ofertowe, co by nam transport nie zabijał ceny.. no ale jak to z większością rzeczy w naszym regionie lipaaaa...
> 
> Skoro mówisz, że u Was będzie dobrze w takim razie już pisze na @ zapytanie o ofertę... Także liczymy że faktycznie będzie dobrze, albo nawet  nawet bardzo dobrze


jezeli dzisiaj nie dostales od razu odpowiedzi od Konrada to niestety dopiero wracamy w poniedzialek. 
Milego weekendu !!! 
4dni odpoczynku wszystkim zycze.

----------


## _arek_

Czyli czekam do poniedziałku bo nic nie było, poprosiłem tez o ofertę na Swissa Lambda White

Zastanawiam się czy na prawdę warto brać Etixxa ?? Już nawet nie chodzi tu o $$ tylko właśnie o jego problematyczność pod jakimś tam względem, głównie chodzi o to docinanie po długości.... Moja maszynka tego akurat też nie ogarnie... Ciężko wyczuć czy będzie tego cięcia dużo, nie dużo ale właśnie po co później się wqrwiać że nie można sobie ładnie czegoś dociąć. No chyba, że to  nie aż taki problem i można jakąć piłką ogarnąć ??

Panowie praktycy jak to w waszym przypadku wyglądało ??

----------


## agb

Stosowałem u siebie etixxa i knaufa 032. Etixx fajny, ale 30zl/m3 bym nie dołożył żeby poszedł na całą elewację.

----------


## _arek_

Znaczy się dawałeś dwa rożne styro u siebie ??  Jak to podzieliłeś,  tak z ciekawości zapytam.... Też myślałem żeby u siebie na cześć mieszkalna dać jakiś lepsiejszy a na szczyty (poddasz nieużytkowe) dać coś gorszego, ale nie wiem czy to aż tak duża różnica w $$ wyjdzie... Trzeba by to przeliczyć jeszcze.

Faktycznie zapomniałem o "zwykłym" Knaufie.  Wypada on lepiej od Swissa pod względem wykonania wyrobu ??

----------


## agb

> Znaczy się dawałeś dwa rożne styro u siebie ??  Jak to podzieliłeś,  tak z ciekawości zapytam.... Też myślałem żeby u siebie na cześć mieszkalna dać jakiś lepsiejszy a na szczyty (poddasz nieużytkowe) dać coś gorszego, ale nie wiem czy to aż tak duża różnica w $$ wyjdzie... Trzeba by to przeliczyć jeszcze.
> 
> Faktycznie zapomniałem o "zwykłym" Knaufie.  Wypada on lepiej od Swissa pod względem wykonania wyrobu ??


Daję 4 różne styro, 2 różne wełny i XPS na cokół  :big grin: 

Najpierw był knauf 032 na ściany. Bo 031 wtedy się nie opłacał. Teraz chyba jeszcze bardziej się nie opłaca. Na gzyms potrzebowałem czegoś o szerokości 60cm, więc tutaj etixx pasował idealnie. Potem potrzebowałem czegoś grubego (dla zachowania efektu wizualnego), więc miał iść jakiś 038-040, przypuszczalnie znowu knauf. Ale akurat pojawił się swisspor 032 w dobrej cenie, więc wziąłem. Zabraknie mi jeszcze po kilkanaście m3 na elewację i ocieplenie stropu. I tutaj planuję styropmin 030 EPS80, bo jednak jest twardszy niż inne elewacyjne (aczkolwiek wydaje mi się, że etixx ma podobną twardość). Wszystko co zostanie z elewacji spokojnie pójdzie na strop.

Wełny - jedna ściana ppoż i jedna z drewnem - dwie różne wełny.

----------


## jaromkv

Ostatnio w Castoramie z ciekawości przyglądałem się jakieś grafitowej 20- tce i powiem wam, że ten Knauf to niebo a ziemia. 
Ten grafit z Castoramy wydawał się "śliski" w dotyku. Nie wspomnę o kantach. Nie widziałem innych ale ten Knauf naprawdę ok.

----------


## agb

W "mojej" grafit jest w takim stanie, że nadaje się co najwyżej na ocieplenie budy dla psa.

----------


## dpo

> ...........
> Sznurek czyli Mateusz to swietny wykonawca a zarazem kolega po fachu z Wielkopolski, zatem chociaz niezwykle rzadko polecam wykonawcow, bo to roznie z tym bywa - ten robi robote. "Sznurek" Mateusz 721-668-808.........


Kumaty koleś i chętny do pomocy nawet przez telefon. Szkoda, że nie robi "na wyjeździe". Muszę dalej szukać w zachodniopomorskim.........
Może i na zachodzie masz kogoś wartego polecenia ?

----------


## fighter1983

> Kumaty koleś i chętny do pomocy nawet przez telefon. Szkoda, że nie robi "na wyjeździe". Muszę dalej szukać w zachodniopomorskim.........
> Może i na zachodzie masz kogoś wartego polecenia ?


ostrozny bardzo jestem w poleceniach wykonawcow, bo czuje sie odpowiedzialny za takie polecenie.
sprobuj wbic w FB w "Grupa Prace Wykończeniowe" mnostwo wykonawcow roznej masci, ale tam wlasnie pozanalem "Sznurka" 
tyle ze tam od elewacji generalnie jest kilku - kilkunastu - przynajmniej udzielajacych sie  :smile:

----------


## _arek_

Styro dotarło wszystko w porządku, czas realizacji taki jak zapowiadany także wszystko na +. Ogólnie jeśli chodzi o ważenia wizualno/dotykowe to na prawdę Etixx to całkiem inna liga styropianu niż wszystkie jakie w swym życiu widziałem  :yes: 

Moja Ania tylko zadała mi trudne pytanie, więc obiecałem, że zapytam... dlaczego jedne paczki Etixxa maja ciemniejszy kolor a drugie jaśniejszy  :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

> Styro dotarło wszystko w porządku, czas realizacji taki jak zapowiadany także wszystko na +. Ogólnie jeśli chodzi o ważenia wizualno/dotykowe to na prawdę Etixx to całkiem inna liga styropianu niż wszystkie jakie w swym życiu widziałem 
> 
> Moja Ania tylko zadała mi trudne pytanie, więc obiecałem, że zapytam... dlaczego jedne paczki Etixxa maja ciemniejszy kolor a drugie jaśniejszy


Automatowe nie wymagają sezonowania. A te ciemniejsze nie są cięższe przy okazji? 
Jeżeli tak - bardziej wilgotne jeszcze. 
Jeżeli nie - inna partia surowca

----------


## nonaq

Witam
Czy styropian knauf etixx i Knauf Therm EXPERT Fasada XTherm λ 31 to produkty tej samej jakości ? Niestety mój wykonawca nie chce pracować na etixx ze względu na niestandardowy rozmiar płyty. Podobno nie pasuje w maszynkę do docinania.

----------


## agb

To zupełnie inne styropiany, ale "zwykły" jest wystarczająco dobry.

----------


## nonaq

A jakie kleje polecacie do tego styropianu poza ks300 i kzw700 ? Mam około 400m2 powierzchni.

----------


## fighter1983

jakis system fajnej jakosci:
Caparol/Greinplast/STO/Dryvit/Basf

----------


## _arek_

Jakieś porównania, wrażenia właśnie między Caparol vs STO ??  Kolejność wypisania przypadkowa czy tak to sie klasyfikuje... Chociaż w sumie u Ciebie to kolejność raczej nie przypadkowa  :big tongue:

----------


## agb

Też jestem ciekaw. Mam w planie niedługo zobaczyć dwie białe elewacje STO na ziarnie 1mm. Z Caparola widziałem narazie jedną na Carbopor FP K15 i niczym dla mnie od ceresita się nie różniła. Elewacja, jak elewacja. Technicznie/jakościowo IMO oba produkty będą dobre.

----------


## fighter1983

> Jakieś porównania, wrażenia właśnie między Caparol vs STO ??  Kolejność wypisania przypadkowa czy tak to sie klasyfikuje... Chociaż w sumie u Ciebie to kolejność raczej nie przypadkowa


przypadkowa troche. 
troche tego co mam w dystrybucji, troche tego co jest moja konkurencja. 
poza tym podajemy tu nazwy firm, a u kazdej z tych beda produkty swietne jakosciowo, bda tez takie sobie i beda taki , za ktore wypadoloby sie wstydzic, ale koniecznosc i potrezba rynku zmusila tych producentow do wprowadzenia tego w swoja oferte

----------


## endi2483

Witam , jestem przed zakupem styropianu 15 cm eps 80 dach podłoga lambda 0,38  , ściany z pustaka lm 500  h+h - czy to dobry wybór tak doradza fachowiec

----------


## _arek_

> przypadkowa troche. 
> troche tego co mam w dystrybucji, troche tego co jest moja konkurencja. 
> poza tym podajemy tu nazwy firm, a u kazdej z tych beda produkty swietne jakosciowo, bda tez takie sobie i beda taki , za ktore wypadoloby sie wstydzic, ale koniecznosc i potrezba rynku zmusila tych producentow do wprowadzenia tego w swoja oferte


STO masz u siebie w ofercie ??  Co u niech byłoby w takim razie "świetne jakościowo", możesz coś polecić ?

----------


## _arek_

> Witam , jestem przed zakupem styropianu 15 cm eps 80 dach podłoga lambda 0,38  , ściany z pustaka lm 500  h+h - czy to dobry wybór tak doradza fachowiec



Ale to na ściany czy na podłogę, bo nie rozumiem za bardzo ?? Wydaje mi się, że teraz to chyba 20cm to takie minimum na ściany a jak już 15 to chyba jednak wziąłbym coś z lepsza  λ
No chyba, że to "fachowiec" co chce ci wcisnąć ten materiał  :big lol:

----------


## fighter1983

> STO masz u siebie w ofercie ??  Co u niech byłoby w takim razie "świetne jakościowo", możesz coś polecić ?


Kwestia STO jest powiedzialbym problematyczna. Dystrybutorem nie jestem - bo nie moge byc. 
Ale wykonawczo z kolei od czasu do czasu wpadaja tematy zwiazane z wbudowaniem ich materialow i wtedy trzeba sie zaopatrzyc w STO.
z tynkow:
STO Lotusan - mistrzostwo 
STO Silco tez robi robote 
no i kilka rozwiazan rewelacyjnych uzupelniajacych: bonie na przyklad - takich jak STO nie ma chyba nikt.

----------


## _arek_

To jeszcze jedno pytanie do szpecjalisty wykonawcy. Odwieczny temat, klej z wora czy z puchy??  Ciagnie mnie do puszki ze względu na praktyczną bezobsługowość aplikacji. Wpadam po robocie cyk myk i sobie przyklejam kilka płyt. Koncze odkładam pistolet i ide do domu. 

Jedak co w przypadku jakiś odchyłek w jakości prostoty scian??

----------


## agb

Mnie namówił na klej z wora. Jednak czerwony caparol trzyma jak cholera. Musiałem oderwać w dwóch miejscach styropian po rynny chowane i nie szło. A klej z z zagruntowanej silki musiałem wiertarką skuwać, bo ręcznie przecinakiem nie szło  :big grin:  Kleiłem też pianką i co drugą płytę wypchnęło. Jak nie zabezpieczysz przed odepchnięciem, to duże prawdopodobieństwo, że odepchnie. Wygoda pianki zdecydowanie większa jednak.

----------


## _arek_

O moc sie raczej nie boje bo nawet marketowy klej do wełny trzyma sie BK jak rzep psiego ogona... Tylko właśnie te mieszanie, nakładanie, mycie itd... A tu pssssyyyttt i po sprawie. O tym wypychaniu też właśnie czytałem.

----------


## fighter1983

na sama piane : rowne sciany musza byc idealnie - a nie sa prawie nigdy, poza tym powstaje problem wypychania plyt i jest faktem 
na samym kleju: roboty moze i wiecej ale mozna skorygowac niedoskonalosci powierzchni , wyprowadzic piony
metoda mieszana: czyli pare plackow kleju i piana po obwodzie. 
formalnie nie wiedziec jakim cudem producent o nazwie Skała zdolal sobie to opatentowac i teraz wszystkim grozi palcem ze to oni wpadli na ten pomysl ktory de gfacto juz wiele osob probowalo. 
oczywiscie w zwiazku z powyzszym - nie bardzo da sie stosowac przez firmy wykonawcze i producenckie w systemach do zaraz jakby sie sprawa rypla to przyleci jeden z drugim i bedzie sie skarzyc na zlamanie patentu.

----------


## _arek_

Tak z ciekawości zapytam,  mierzył ktoś swoje płyty pod kątem trzymania deklarowanych wymiarów ?? Jestem ciekaw waszych spostrzeżeń/opinii...

*fighter* jak to jest z tym "marginesem błędu" jakie mogą być odchyłki na płytach... Szukałem w specyfikacji jednak nie ma tam jasno napisane a pewnie jest to zawarte w jakiś magicznych cyferkach...

----------


## fighter1983

> Tak z ciekawości zapytam,  mierzył ktoś swoje płyty pod kątem trzymania deklarowanych wymiarów ?? Jestem ciekaw waszych spostrzeżeń/opinii...
> 
> *fighter* jak to jest z tym "marginesem błędu" jakie mogą być odchyłki na płytach... Szukałem w specyfikacji jednak nie ma tam jasno napisane a pewnie jest to zawarte w jakiś magicznych cyferkach...


rozkodowywalem kiedys cale oznaczenia styropianu z legenda kazdej cyfeki tu na forum, jakis ascetyczny pomysl to byl bo ze 3h mi to zajelo z grzebaniem wzdluz i wszerz -nastu stron.  

generalnie chodzi o oznaczenie typu: EPS-EN 13163-T1-L2-W2-Sb5-P5-BS100-DS(N)2-DS(70,-)2-TR100 M

i zawsze rozszyfrowanie danych cyferek bylo w karcie technicznej... wlasnie chcialem Cie odeslac "na skroty" do karty technicznej ale widze ze w aktualnych nie jest to juz rozszyfrowane.... sa jedynie podane parametry stricte wytrzymalosciowe BS TR ale o stabilnosciach wymiarowych juz nie. 
a nie pamietam jak to bylo: w mm na pewno:
 +- P5 to plaskosc - czyli "banan" 5mm w normie 
pozostale T L W to prostokatnosc i stabilnosc wymiarowa ale zabij - z glowy nie wyciagne i przy tych TLW 1 nie oznacza 1mm

----------


## jaromkv

Dziś skończyłem kleić największą ścianę. Dla mnie osoby która pierwszy raz klei styropian to jest bajka. Prosty, kąty zachowane. Mało gdzie jest jakaś szparka żeby trzeba było piankować. 
I właśnie mam zagwozdke. Czy trzeba piankować połączenia czy tylko w przypadku wiekszysz szpar ?

----------


## cezary.pl

Piankowałem połączenia płyt, ale mam parterówkę i robiłem to raczej hobbystycznie z drabiny, tak plącząc się pod przysłowiowymi nogami wykonawcy ocieplenia.
Widoczne szpary piankował wykonawca.

PS.
Do piankowania używałem pistoletu profesjonalnego z końcówką dającą się wcisnąć w połączenia płyt.

----------


## owki

Witam, 
czy ktoś spotkał się na śląsku z hurtownią budowlaną (lub sklepem) , która posiada na stanie Etixxa ? Potrzebowałbym 3 paczki 15cm styropianu, żeby nie łączyć z innym.

----------


## klimek_89

Witam. Stoję przed wyborem co na ocieplenie domu. Myślałem o jakimś graficie 20cm. Bardzo dużo dobrego przeczytałem o etixxie knaufa, szczególnie bardzo ważne jest trzymanie wymiarów i kątów. Ocieplać zamierzam we własnym zakresie w przyszłym roku wiosną latem.
I tu moje pytanie odnośnie nagrzewania grafitu, etixx jest jaśniejszy od reszty ale czy mimo wszystko nie zaszkodzi mu odsłonięcie przed słońcem przez 2-3 dni w np końcówce kwietnia zanim przykryje go klejem i siatką? Może ktoś z praktyki podpowie. 
W takiej sytuacji idealny wydaje się swisspor lambda White ale boję się o jego wymiary i kąty.

----------


## _arek_

wydaje mi się że te 2-3 dni nie zrobią nic złego... Mam nadzieję, bo ja mam teraz szczyt już z tydzień odsłonięty....

----------


## ewon

U mnie był odsłonięty ok 4 dni i nic się złego nie stało. A przynajmniej nic do dałoby się zauważyć gołym okiem. Ocieplane było początkiem września.

----------


## klimek_89

No w sumie etixx ma zbliżony kolor jak klej w który potem wtopiona jest siatka.

Ocieplaliście etixxem? Na jaki klej go kleiliście jak kołkowaliście?

----------


## fighter1983

> No w sumie etixx ma zbliżony kolor jak klej w który potem wtopiona jest siatka.
> 
> Ocieplaliście etixxem? Na jaki klej go kleiliście jak kołkowaliście?


Caparol 190S + Caparol 190 szary kolkowany kolek z trzpieniem metalowym 
Greinplast KS + Geinplast K szary kolkowany kolek z trzpieniem metalowym 
zdarzalo sie wypalenie w miejscu kumulacji promieni slonecznych: glify przy oknach, bo sumuja sie promienie: te co padaja plus te co sie odbijaja od szyb.
zaslaniac szyby... albo dawac siatke rusztowaniowa 

jest lepiej niz przy zwyklych grafitowych, ale i tak w najgorszym Sloncu w lipcu siatki konieczne.

----------


## klimek_89

Rozumiem, czyli ściany południowe i południowozachodnie najlepiej nie zostawiać na gorące lato.


W celu wypełnienia szczelin między poszczególnymi płytami nakładał ktoś pianę przed przyklejeniem płyty? Czyli po nałożeniu kleju na tył płyty nanieść 4-5 cienkie warkoczyki pianki lub kleju w pianie na bok i dół i taką płytę przykładać do ściany. Mamy takto dokładne wypełnienie tylko ciekawe czy w praktyce ta piana nie odepchnie płyty.

Ocieplałem kilka lat temu nieduży domek zwykłym icopaloskim 15cm i nie byłem zadowolony z jakości wymiarów, dlatego teraz miałem zamiar kleić 10cm na klej cementowy i na to 10cm na pianę  do czasu aż doczytałem na forum o etixxie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Rozumiem, czyli ściany południowe i południowozachodnie najlepiej nie zostawiać na gorące lato.
> 
> 
> W celu wypełnienia szczelin między poszczególnymi płytami nakładał ktoś pianę przed przyklejeniem płyty? Czyli po nałożeniu kleju na tył płyty nanieść 4-5 cienkie warkoczyki pianki lub kleju w pianie na bok i dół i taką płytę przykładać do ściany. Mamy takto dokładne wypełnienie tylko ciekawe czy w praktyce ta piana nie odepchnie płyty.
> 
> Ocieplałem kilka lat temu nieduży domek zwykłym icopaloskim 15cm i nie byłem zadowolony z jakości wymiarów, dlatego teraz miałem zamiar kleić 10cm na klej cementowy i na to 10cm na pianę  do czasu aż doczytałem na forum o etixxie.


jakims cudem metode kombinowana piana+klej cementowy opatentowala i objela ochrona patentowa firma skala, w zwiazku z tym tylko w ich systemie docieplen stosowana jest ta moteda  :big grin:

----------


## klimek_89

Metoda z pianą po obwodzie płyty? Ma jakieś techniczne minusy?

----------


## manitou

Witam, mam jedno pytanie. Jakie są realne korzyści wybierając etixx zamiast zwykłego knaufa/austrotherm oprócz ułatwienia pracy wykonawcy (zachowane wymiary, kąty)? Na niższą robociznę z tego powodu raczej nie ma co liczyć  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Witam, mam jedno pytanie. Jakie są realne korzyści wybierając etixx zamiast zwykłego knaufa/austrotherm oprócz ułatwienia pracy wykonawcy (zachowane wymiary, kąty)? Na niższą robociznę z tego powodu raczej nie ma co liczyć


Ułatwienie pracy wykonawcy=dokladniejsze wykonanie=mniej strat=Twój zysk 
Jasnoszary=ograniczenie nagrzewania i prężenia 

Podejście zmień: ty i wykonawca macie tworzyć zespół przeciwko przyrodzie i razem walczyć  a nie walczyć że sobą .

----------


## manitou

> Podejście zmień: ty i wykonawca macie tworzyć zespół przeciwko przyrodzie i razem walczyć  a nie walczyć że sobą .


Dlaczego mielibyśmy tworzyć zespół przeciwko przyrodzie? O_o Mam wrażenie, że chciales coś innego napisać.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlaczego mielibyśmy tworzyć zespół przeciwko przyrodzie? O_o Mam wrażenie, że chciales coś innego napisać.


To dom budujesz nie po to, żeby tam się chronić przed nieprzyjazną przyrodą? Chce Cię upiec, zamrozić, przemoczyć, przewiać itd. Arsenał przeciwko murom też ma bogaty.

----------


## fighter1983

> To dom budujesz nie po to, żeby tam się chronić przed nieprzyjazną przyrodą? Chce Cię upiec, zamrozić, przemoczyć, przewiać itd. Arsenał przeciwko murom też ma bogaty.


Dokladnie to miałem na myśli

----------


## manitou

Aaa, to w takim znaczeniu było to zdanie z przyrodą. Sądziłem, że chodzi o zanieczyszczenie przyrody. Gorszy styropian -> więcej odpadów. Dlatego napisałem, że coś mi nie pasuje  :wink:

----------


## DITMAG

Ktoś wie czy Etixx powstał w grubości 250mm?

----------


## klimek_89

Witam. 200zł/M3 za etixxa 200mm to dobra cena przy transporcie prosto od producenta?

----------


## agb

Jak brutto to dobra.

----------


## klimek_89

Chyba nie dostanę towaru drugiego gatunku po tej cenie. Cena oczywiście brutto, zadatkowane u sprzedawcy i przywiezione z fabryki. Na wiosnę zapewne wszystko poszybuje w górę z cenami

----------


## fighter1983

Jakośc tak ucichło wokół Etixx-a Knaufa ostatnio. 
Przypominamy o istnieniu tego styropianu  :big grin:  

Super fajny równiutki styropian 0,031 Knauf Etixx

----------


## hesus

może głupie pytanie, ale czy ten styro też trzeba kołkować? Z jednej strony chciałbym szary ze wzgledu na parametry, ale z drugiej wszyscy teraz straszą biedronkami i że lepiej jednak biały  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> może głupie pytanie, ale czy ten styro też trzeba kołkować? Z jednej strony chciałbym szary ze wzgledu na parametry, ale z drugiej wszyscy teraz straszą biedronkami i że lepiej jednak biały


Ale biały nie rozwiazuje problemu kolkowania . 
Też go trzeba kolkowac prawie zawsze. 
Eco twist rozwiązuje problem biedronki i kolkowania

----------


## hesus

No właśnie lokalny rep przekonuje, że skoro budynek nowy, z silki, parterowy i bez użytkowgo poddasza (zostają te 2 "trójkąty" przy dachu 2spadowym do ocieplenia ponad pierwszym poziomem). to przy dobrych bialych styropianach nie trzeba kołkować, jeśli użyjemy dobrego systemu (np greinplast). 

Ecotwista trzeba wkręcać tak samo gęsto jak zwykle kołki? Bo widzę, że tani patent to nie jest  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> No właśnie lokalny rep przekonuje, że skoro budynek nowy, z silki, parterowy i bez użytkowgo poddasza (zostają te 2 "trójkąty" przy dachu 2spadowym do ocieplenia ponad pierwszym poziomem). to przy dobrych bialych styropianach nie trzeba kołkować, jeśli użyjemy dobrego systemu (np greinplast). 
> 
> Ecotwista trzeba wkręcać tak samo gęsto jak zwykle kołki? Bo widzę, że tani patent to nie jest


Wytyczne greinplast dla niekolkowania: 
1. podloze nosne, spojne, niepylace (dla nowo budowanych obiektow) mzna zalozyc ze w 99% takie jest 
2. Styropian do 15cm 
3. styropian bialy 
4. wysokosc do 12m 
wszystkie warunki musza zostac spelnione. chociaz troche mi sie kloci to z wewnetrznymi przekonaniami. 

nie przypuszczam zeby bialy mial byc ponizej tej grubosci. zatem... kolkowanko  :big grin:  

Ecotwist tak samo - min 4szt na mkw

----------


## doOh

Jaka mamy cene knaufa przy około 550m2 ścian - 20cm grubość.

----------


## hesus

> Wytyczne greinplast dla niekolkowania: 
> 1. podloze nosne, spojne, niepylace (dla nowo budowanych obiektow) mzna zalozyc ze w 99% takie jest 
> 2. Styropian do 15cm 
> 3. styropian bialy 
> 4. wysokosc do 12m 
> wszystkie warunki musza zostac spelnione. chociaz troche mi sie kloci to z wewnetrznymi przekonaniami. 
> 
> nie przypuszczam zeby bialy mial byc ponizej tej grubosci. zatem... kolkowanko  
> 
> Ecotwist tak samo - min 4szt na mkw


z czego wynika to, że tylko biały i max 15cm? Czytałem na stronie greinplasta wytyczne nt klejenia i doslownie napisane tam jest tylko o wysokości 12m. 

Ciekawe zagadnienie ogólnie z tymi styropianami. Patrząc na ceny ekotwista jest to 25-30% extra do ceny Etixxa, co nie jest małą kwotą. Z drugiej strony ceny białych styro obecnie są na poziome na tyle zbliżonym do szarych, że faktycznie człowiek nie widzi prostego wyboru  :big grin:  Nic, dzięki @fighter1983, Zamknę budynek i się odezwę do Was celem wyceny całości. Jeszcze muszę się z tynków wyedukować...

----------


## fighter1983

> z czego wynika to, że tylko biały i max 15cm? Czytałem na stronie greinplasta wytyczne nt klejenia i doslownie napisane tam jest tylko o wysokości 12m. 
> 
> Ciekawe zagadnienie ogólnie z tymi styropianami. Patrząc na ceny ekotwista jest to 25-30% extra do ceny Etixxa, co nie jest małą kwotą. Z drugiej strony ceny białych styro obecnie są na poziome na tyle zbliżonym do szarych, że faktycznie człowiek nie widzi prostego wyboru  Nic, dzięki @fighter1983, Zamknę budynek i się odezwę do Was celem wyceny całości. Jeszcze muszę się z tynków wyedukować...


z grubosci samej w sobie. gdyby napisac ze bezkolkowo - to znalazlby sie taki co 70cm styro przyklei vbez kolkow i powiesi lampke ozdabna na slimaku. chodzi o sily powstajace przy tego typu obciazeniu. 
klej+siatka+tynk to okolo 7,5-8kg odsuniete od sciany o 5-10-15-20-40-70cm

----------


## fighter1983

> Jaka mamy cene knaufa przy około 550m2 ścian - 20cm grubość.


pewnie taka jak na stronie, no moze 1-2 netto mniej na m3 , no i przy knaufie mega wazna lokalizacja i odleglosc od Mszczonowa

----------


## boorys

A jaka cena systemu? Etixx+ecotwist+pianoklej+siatki,kleje,listwy,tynk 1.5mm(faktycznie bezpieczniejsze niż jedynka??) itp...
Interesuje mnie cena netto zarówno z robotą jak i bez. Da pan radę podać +/-??

----------


## boorys

Małopolskie

----------


## fighter1983

> A jaka cena systemu? Etixx+ecotwist+pianoklej+siatki,kleje,listwy,tynk 1.5mm(faktycznie bezpieczniejsze niż jedynka??) itp...
> Interesuje mnie cena netto zarówno z robotą jak i bez. Da pan radę podać +/-??


tak ale raczej nie zrobie takiego zestawienia na forum  :big grin:  mailem ? 
poza tym pianoklej na klejenie wszystkich scian to tak nie do konca trafiony pomysl. jak sie robi samemu - moze i to wygodniejsze, natomiast klejenie pianoklejem ma tez wady

----------


## boorys

Zdaje się na Pana. 
[email protected]

----------


## e_nygma

A mój etixx kurzy się pod dachem , mam nadzieję że jak pogoda się uspokoi to zacznę go przyklejać bo rusztowanie i klej jest.
sam styropian wygląda fajnie ale dopiero zobaczę czy równo będzie się kładł tak jak w reklamach  :smile: .,
Jak przykleję to dam znać czy warto

----------


## fighter1983

> A mój etixx kurzy się pod dachem , mam nadzieję że jak pogoda się uspokoi to zacznę go przyklejać bo rusztowanie i klej jest.
> sam styropian wygląda fajnie ale dopiero zobaczę czy równo będzie się kładł tak jak w reklamach .,
> Jak przykleję to dam znać czy warto


no i co , wykleiles?

----------


## e_nygma

Kleję powoli po i przed pracą , fajny ten etixx choć zdarza się że któraś płyta nie równo pasuje do innej ale temu że jest większy to przybywa na ścianie  :smile:  .
Drugi plus to że jest jasny i nie nagrzewa się , jest zimniejszy niż ściana do której jest lepiony , 
kolejny plus że jest chropowaty i nie wymaga szlifowania przed nałożeniem kleju / nie jest tłusty jak inne po cięciu drutem/ 
Nawet dobrze się go tnie piłą płatnicą bo małe kulki styropianowe ale dość zbite i nie wyrywają się tak jak w białych ./ robię sobie nóż do cięcia żeby całą płytę równiutko ciąć bo ręcznie to krzywo mi szło /
Gdyby nie obróbki wokół okien i drzwi to by szybciej szło he he .
No i muszę przetestować te kołki ecotwist , wiertło długie kupione , osadzak zrobiony , jak zrobię test to się wypowiem czy warto było kupić ecotwisty

----------


## fighter1983

po co robiles osadzak  :big grin:  przeciez my go pozyczamy... ze 20cia mam teraz wypozyczonych  :big grin: 

Czy zalety ecotwista dostrzezesz ? wg mnie nie z prostej przyczyny - po pierwsze nie masz skali porownawczej: wkrecisz kilkaset kolkow ecotwist i juz - beda siedzialy, KAZDY

natomiast zeby zobaczyc roznice musialbys : wkrecic 10000 kolkow standardowych + zaslepka i wystarczy 50 ecotwistow i wtedy widzisz roznice: 
- kazdy trzyma 
- kazdy jest gleboko schowany 
- nie lataja zaslepki ktore zabral wiatr 
- nie jest za plytko / za gleboko 
- nawet jak poleci pod skosem wiercenie - nie szkodzi 
- robisz to duzo szybciej 
- robisz to duzo dokladniej 
- jakbys kolkowal styro/welne 25cm + okazaloby sie , ze to najtanszy kolek na rynku  :big grin:  sprawdz z czystej ciekawosci  :big grin:  

po latach 
- nie ma szans na biedrone- czego bys nie zrobil 

generalnie ecotwistami zrobiles sobie mega robote - ale tego nie docenisz  :big grin:  bo to po prostu bedzie dzialac i nie ma szans aby teraz , za tydzien, za rok, za kilka lat cos sie wydarzylo. po prostu bedzie OK. a jak jest ok... no to tak powinno byc i jest to standard.

----------


## pandzik

> Jakośc tak ucichło wokół Etixx-a Knaufa ostatnio. 
> Przypominamy o istnieniu tego styropianu  
> Super fajny równiutki styropian 0,031 Knauf Etixx


Miałem go mieć ale porzebowałem finalnie 22cm aby wejśc równo pod deskę rynnową okapu, a zdaje sie nie robią go w takim rozmiarze, albo nie był dostępny. Finalnie poszedł zwykły Knauf 0.031. Bardzo równy jak na cięty i wyjątkowo dobrej jakości, porównując do  lekko szarych styropianów najtańszego producenta stosowanych na sąsiednich budowach.

----------


## cezary.pl

Nie mam nic przeciwko ecotwistowi, ale zaślepki przeciw-biedronkowe też nie wylatują jak się je wklei na pianoklej.

----------


## fighter1983

Po 3 latach od pojawienia sie Etixx-a takie moje rozkminy  :big grin:  

Super styropiany na elewacje - przegląd dostępnych rozwiązań i porównanie. 


Szukając styropianu na elewację najcześciej obecnie klient szuka styropianu grafitowego.

Szuka styropianu grafitowego i to najlepiej w najniższej cenie jaką tylko uda mu się znaleźć w internecie, sprawdza czy coś się uda wytargować 


(najczęściej nic sie nie udaje wytargować, może 1/2zł na m3) i na tym się negocjacje kończą, powstaje obawa przed zakupem "na odległość" ale pokusa jest 


duża - bo firmy lokalne są 4-6-8-10 a nawet 15zł droższe od tych z internetu. 


Najpopularniejszy z tych przyzwoitych styropianów standardowych jest chyba w tej chwili Swisspor 0,032, jest tani, w miarę rozsądny jakościowo, Swisspor 


ma aż 4 zakłady produkcyjne, więc zasięg ogólnopolski i dobra logistyka, najczesciej okolo tygodnia od zamówienia przyjeżdza dostawa prosto z fabryki na 


plac budowy.  


Pomimo tego, że dla nas używanie jednostek cenowych innych niż netto/1m3 (ma to bardzo szerokie uzasadnienie, dlaczego za 1m3 i dlaczego w cenach netto 


- ale to jest szeroki temat do opisania w zupełnie osobnym wątku) w tym wpisie użyjemy najbardziej rozsądnej wg nas jednostki jaką powinien posługiwać 


się klient - a mianowicie: 
1m2 w danej grubości 
(absolutnie nie: "paczka" bo paczka może miec objetośc od 0,21m3 do 0,432m3 a w skrajnych przypadkach: 0,50m3)


Dla potrzeb wpisu przyjmijmy chyba najczestszy przypadek obecnie dla klienta indywidualnego: elewacja okolo 200mkw grubosc docieplenia: 20cm grafitowego 


styropianu i tak bedziemy tu pisac


Zacznijmy od standardowego styropianu grafitowego, Swisspor 0,032 - produktu chyba w tej chwili najbardziej popularnego na rynku ze wzgledu na kilka 


aspektów: 
+ wyjatkowo niska cena 
+ przyzwoita jakosc - jest to styropian "poprawny" 
+ dobra logistyka swisspora (4 zaklady produkcyjne w kraju - zasieg ogolnopolski)
+ dobra lambda
- minimalne TR80 
- troche krzywy
- troche niejednorodny
- troche bananowaty - ale generalnie - da sie nim robic.
produkowany poprzez ciecie z bloku
waga rzedu 11-12kg/m3



Natomiast istnieja na rynku też styropiany elewacyjne jakosciowo miazdzace wszystkie inne. Prekursorem na rynku w 2017 roku była firma Knauf ze swoim 


styropianem Knauf Etixx, 2 lata pozniej w ofercie Swisspora pojawil sie produkt tej samej klasy - a mianowicie Swisspor Lambda Mega White (skrotowo 


LMW).
Zacznijmy może od różnic miedzy Etixx a LMW: 
cena - na korzysc Etixx
kolor - Etixx jest jasnoszary, LMW grafitowa z białą powłoką (wg nas bez wiekszego znaczenia)
dostepne grubosci: Etixx 15/20/30cm LMW: od 15cm ze skokiem co 1cm do 25cm 

natomiast roznice pomiędzy tymi dwoma a styropianem standardowym grafitowym 0,032 sa juz wyraznie zauwazalne: 
+ duzo wieksza stabilnosc wymiarowa, płyty po prostu są równe
+ praktycznie wyeliminowany do 0 tzw "banan" czyli płaskość płyty 
+ to taka zaleta teoretyczna: wiekszy wymiar plyty 120x60 zatem teoretycznie mniej polaczen - jednak ma to tez swoje wady 
+ wewnętrzna strona płyty - ta od ściany ma strukturę "wafelka" zwiększa to w znaczący sposób powierzchnie styczną z klejem do styropianu
+ dużo jaśniejsze (jasnoszary lub biały) od zewnętrznej strony - zatem znacząco zmniejszony wpływ Słońca na wierzchnią warstwę w momencie wykonania 


docieplenia
+ waga rzędu 15kg i więcej /m3 
+ parametr TR100kPa lub 150kPa, ten parametr wytrzymałości na rozciąganie często jest bagatelizowany - jednak w całym układzie jednak ma znaczenie, 


absolutnym minimum w systemach dociepleń jest TR80 
lambda 0,031 (tylko 0,001) lepszy zatem różnica niewielka i pomijalna, ale jednak jest
- marketingowcy tych firm zepsuli troche produkt umieszczając na zewnętrznej stronie loga producentów wytłoczone w tej warstwie, fajnie... ale po co ? 


wprawdzie to zaledwie mniej niż 1mm w przypadku Etixx i głębszy znaczek w LMW - zupełnie niepotrzebny ruch marketingowy stwarzający wprawdzie niskie - 


ale ryzyko, że jeżeli nie zostanie to starte na etapie przygotowania pod siatkę z klejem - grubsza warstwa kleju może odznaczyć się na fasadzie. 


(wprawdzie do tej pory to nie wystąpiło, ale po co stwarzać dodatkowe miejsce na popełnienie błędu)
- duży rozmiar płyty 120x60 powoduje, że w przypadku połączenia z innym dociepleniem styropianowym - trzeba osobno docinać płyty aby spasować się 


rozmiarami - coś co miało być zaletą - w pewnych przypadkach okazuje się być wadą
płyty nie są cięte z bloku, są wytwarzane w formie - stąd te różnice. 
- wyższa cena w stosunku do płyt standardowych


Różnice już znamy, teraz trochę o cenach i weźmy ten najczęstszy przypadek: 20cm, 200m2 grafit, używamy cen brutto, przy 23% VAT:  
1) 0,032 200*30,26 = 6051,60
2) Etixx 0,031 200*38,78 = 7675,20 (droższy o 1623,60zł od 0,032) 
3) LMW 0,031 200*47,97 = 9594,00 (droższy o 3542,40 od 0,032 i o 1918,80 od Etixxa) 


No i co nam z tego wynika, różnice w cenie są znaczące, w szczególności biorąc pod uwage 0,032 i LMW, jest to przeskok cenowy na tyle duży, że trochę w 


naszej opinii traci sens. Ale... dołożenie do styropianu super jakości, czyli do Knauf Etixx tych c.a 1600zł brutto - jest już jednak bardzo kuszące i warte rozwagi. 


Tak czy inaczej - decyzja należy do zamawiającego, a mam nadzieję, że ten wpis ułatwi trochę decyzje w wyborze.  

W/w produkty u nas w sklepie: 
1) Swisspor 0,032
2) Knauf 0,031 Etixx
3) Swisspor Lambda Mega White 0,031

----------


## e_nygma

Po przyklejeniu około 1/4 etixxa potwierdzam że jest fajny  szczególnie jeśli się samemu klei , jeszcze żeby tych docinek wokół okien i drzwi nie było he he .
2- kołki ecotwist coraz bardziej się mi podobają . coś niecałe 200 sztuk już osadzone i tylko chyba 5 szt "puściło" niestety przy tych kołkach nie widać czy w pustaku czy w kołku się gwint zerwał.
   minus tych kołków to to że trzeba mieć mocną wkrętarkę , musiałem kupić taką co ma 60 Nm momentu i ta daje rady , próbowałem swoimi co  mają 25 - 35 Nm są za słabe .

ps Fighter1983  na stronie macie inną cenę na etixxa  :smile:  no i do tej ceny czasami trzeba dodać 5 zł lub więcej jak się jest oddalonym od fabryki

----------


## blitzkrieg

Ja kupiłem Swisspor Lambda White poprzez firmę z Oświęcimia. Towar przyjechał rzekomo prosto od producenta na cieżarówce. Złożyłem wszystko w domu na budowie - ładnie w cieniu, pod dachem. Niedawno rozpakowałem i rozczarowanie. Na kątowniku krzywe w każdym kierunku ^_^;; Położyliśmy, ale piankowania w cholerę. To typowe czy miałem pecha?

----------


## 8marcin5

Fighter1983

Mam dwa szybkie pytania
1) styropian frezowany  czy "zwykły"?
2) jakbyś robił u "siebie" elewacje i cena nie bardzo grała by rolę  to jaki styro byś  wybrał etixx , mega white , czy jakiś inny?

----------


## fighter1983

> Fighter1983
> 
> Mam dwa szybkie pytania
> 1) styropian frezowany  czy "zwykły"?
> 2) jakbyś robił u "siebie" elewacje i cena nie bardzo grała by rolę  to jaki styro byś  wybrał etixx , mega white , czy jakiś inny?


zwykly, etixx
mega white tylko w przypadku kiedy stwierdzilbym ze w sumie rozpalanie w kominku banknotami jest spoko ;D

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja kupiłem Swisspor Lambda White poprzez firmę z Oświęcimia. Towar przyjechał rzekomo prosto od producenta na cieżarówce. Złożyłem wszystko w domu na budowie - ładnie w cieniu, pod dachem. Niedawno rozpakowałem i rozczarowanie. Na kątowniku krzywe w każdym kierunku ^_^;; Położyliśmy, ale piankowania w cholerę. To typowe czy miałem pecha?


lambda white jest plyta cieta z bloku. wprawdzie jeszcze po wycieciu akurat ten model jest docierany z bokow - ale i tak jest to plyta cieta z bloku - dlatego moe byc krzywa
trzeba bylo etixx-a - te same pieniadze - a to plyta z formy.

----------


## Pytajnick

> Po przyklejeniu około 1/4 etixxa potwierdzam że jest fajny  szczególnie jeśli się samemu klei , jeszcze żeby tych docinek wokół okien i drzwi nie było he he .
> 2- kołki ecotwist coraz bardziej się mi podobają . coś niecałe 200 sztuk już osadzone i tylko chyba 5 szt "puściło" niestety przy tych kołkach nie widać czy w pustaku czy w kołku się gwint zerwał.
>    minus tych kołków to to że trzeba mieć mocną wkrętarkę , musiałem kupić taką co ma 60 Nm momentu i ta daje rady , próbowałem swoimi co  mają 25 - 35 Nm są za słabe .
> 
> ps Fighter1983  na stronie macie inną cenę na etixxa  no i do tej ceny czasami trzeba dodać 5 zł lub więcej jak się jest oddalonym od fabryki


Tak z ciekawości - ile dajesz tych kołków na płytę? 7 jak na rysunku? 

Ta cena transportu trochę kłuje w oczy i działa negatywnie, mimo że to w sumie niewielkie pieniądze. 30m3 po 7,38 w moim przypadku, no ale na dwie osoby, którym polecałem ten styro zadziałało jak płachta na byka " bo inni mają darmo" Trochę szkoda, bo bym go najpierw u kogoś wypróbował a tak pewnie u siebie najpierw będę musiał  :big grin:

----------


## e_nygma

Na razie daję oszczędnie po 2 ecotwisty na płytę / co prawda pisze żeby dawać minimum 4 kołki na m2  ja mam 4 kolki na 1,2 m2,/  zobaczę jak będę wyżej przyklejał , jak mi coś zostanie to może dam więcej he he .
mnie wyszło chyba po 5 zł dopłaty za transport a mam ponad 300 km od mszczonowa , tak że nie jest źle. ogólnie fajny styropian , dobrze się go tnie piłą płatnicą jak i drutem oporowym.

----------


## fighter1983

trzeba pytac o te doplaty, jak jest zacna ilosc, albo jak kierunek jest "po drodze" taki uczeszczany - czasami da sie cos tam uciulac na tym transporcie. 
natomiast to ze kluje w oczy doplata za transport - no coz  :big grin:  co poradzisz  :big grin:  
cena etixxa w tej chwili jest o 13 zl nizsza niz 3 lata temu gdy wchodzil na rynek, jest smiesznie tani patrzac na cala historie cen, bo byl tez juz po 212 netto pamietam  :big grin:  
zatem te 2-4 - 5 zl roznicy wcale wg mnie nie robi, a jakosciowo - no jedyny odpowiednik to lambda mega white za 195 chyba teraz  :big grin:  ale bez doplat za to. wiec... no brainer. 

tylko cos z logistyka kiepawo ostatnio - okolo 10 dni ostatni etixx mi jechal :/

----------


## nass

Trzy lata temu był po 174netto  :cool:

----------


## derp

> Po 3 latach od pojawienia sie Etixx-a takie moje rozkminy  
> 
> Super styropiany na elewacje - przegląd dostępnych rozwiązań i porównanie. 
> 
> W/w produkty u nas w sklepie: 
> 1) Swisspor 0,032
> 2) Knauf 0,031 Etixx
> 3) Swisspor Lambda Mega White 0,031


Brałbym Etixx'a gdyby tylko pojawił się 25cm  :sad:  Nie słychać nic o takiej grubości?

----------


## fighter1983

> Brałbym Etixx'a gdyby tylko pojawił się 25cm  Nie słychać nic o takiej grubości?


Słychac. mial byc juz 2020 niestety sie nie udalo. 
w 2021 ma zostac uruchomiona nowa linia dla etixx, plus 2 nowe grubosci. 25cm w zasadzie jest juz pewne ze bedzie. w sprawie 2giej grubosci Knauf pyta rynek. Ciekawe kogo poslucha. ja postulowalem o to, zeby dla istniejacych: 15/20/30cm dolozyc 2 nowe grubosci :
25 - bo tej najbardziej brakuje 
22cm - bo ta wydaje sie byc najbardziej optymalna z tych potrzebnych

----------


## e_nygma

Czy ja wiem czy 22 cm to optymalna grubość , 20  standard , 25 cm niektórzy a 30 to dla pasywnych domów, no ale jeśli mają być dwie nowe grubości  to nie ma co wybrać 
Nadal niektórzy dają biały styropian 20 cm i mniej bo przecież po co dawać gruby  szary jak biały dobry.
Mam kolegę co buduje się i będzie biały dawał bo kolega , kuzyn i inni dawali biały i mieszkają.

----------


## derp

O, super wieści. Jakby do czerwca się wyrobili, to zgłoszę się do was. Jak nie to będę prosił o alternatywę w 25cm...  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

22 do skrzynet rolet i zaluzji ktore maja 20cm najczesciej. 
i ta grubosc imo najbardziej potrzebna. 
Rolet i zaluzji nie montuje "tania developerka" i tania developerka nie kupi etixx-a 
zatem troche sie klient filtruje: 
etixx jako produkt premium 
i rolety/zaluzje tez sa jakby nie bylo produktem premium 
zatem komplet : Rolety/zaluzje+etixx 22 cm  :big grin:

----------


## agb

Moje skrzynki od żaluzji mają 16, albo 15cm  :wink:  Ale może są takie premium jak ten styropian.

----------


## fighter1983

> Moje skrzynki od żaluzji mają 16, albo 15cm  Ale może są takie premium jak ten styropian.


zalezy od wysokosci. jak sa wysokie to maja 20cm  :big grin:

----------


## marcinbbb

Przyjechał do mnie Etixx 15 cm. faktycznie zajebisty złego słowa o nim na tę chwilę nie powiem. Proponowali mi za 167PLN/m3 jakieś ARdud czy coś w tym stylu też 0,031, wziąłem Etixxa za 196PLN/m3 z transportem. Nawet żona powiedziała że "to jest styropian". A ona porównywała biały z grafitowymi wstawkami pewnie do tego. Naprawdę daje radę na co to układać na klej czy na śprej? Firma to będzie robić ale chciałbym wiedzieć.

----------


## fighter1983

przeciek i spoiler z dzis : 
Etixx pod koniec 1-szego kwartalu 2021 bedzie dostepny w grubosci 25cm  :big grin:  + jeszcze jedna grubosc, trwa "ankietowanie" i chyba bedzie to 12-tka (imo bez sensu... no ale...) 

Czyli Etixx w grubosciach: 15 / 20 /25 / 30 + jeszcze jedna nie wiadomo jaka  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

Hmmm... Knauf pracuje do 18grudnia pozniej przerwa do 7go stycznia. i taki newsik. zatem jak ktos by sobie zyczyl etixx-a to chyba trezba szybko. 

Szanowni Państwo, 
W związku ze wzrostem cen surowców informuję, że *z dniem 11 stycznia 2021 planowane jest wprowadzenie podwyżki  (ok. 8 - 10%) na styropiany budowlane Knauf Therm*.

Zamówienia w obecnych cenach będą realizowane maksymalnie do 8 stycznia 2021 lub do wyczerpania zapasów. W takiej sytuacji termin ten może zostać skrócony.

----------


## marcin225

Co roku mają być podwyżki, co roku namawianie na kupowanie zimą a potem przychodzi wiosna i ceny te same albo i niższe. Też się dałem na to nabrać i potem się bujałem z mnóstwem styropianu kilka miesięcy przerzucając z miejsca na miejsce. NIE POLECAM kupowania zimą.

----------


## fighter1983

> Co roku mają być podwyżki, co roku namawianie na kupowanie zimą a potem przychodzi wiosna i ceny te same albo i niższe. Też się dałem na to nabrać i potem się bujałem z mnóstwem styropianu kilka miesięcy przerzucając z miejsca na miejsce. NIE POLECAM kupowania zimą.


ctrl+c -> ctrl+v maila oficjalnego  :big grin:  
odnosnie historii cen styro zima vs sezon jest roznie, szereg lat pokazal ze ceny zimowe sa nizsze, 2018/2019 praktycznie te same vs sezon.  
2019/2020 w sezonie troche nizsze (mysle ze covid mogl miec wplyw) 

tego nie wie nikt. do 2018 roku - zawsze zakup zima mial sens , ludzie po 20-25zl netto na m3 wychodzili taniej vs sezon.
informacja przekazana po prostu, kazdy zrobi co uwaza za stosowne, bo "na pewno to Kopernik nie zyje"

----------


## Pytajnick

Ja właśnie kupiłem i zapakowałem nim cały garaż i sypialnię  :big grin: 
Miałem ruszać z robotą w poniedziałek a tu...zapowiedzieli się goście od światłowodu i będą wykopki a we wtorek...wzywa mnie wojsko.
Kolejny dowód, że Polska z komunizmu wyszła ale komunizm z Polski nie. Młode, bezrobotne byczki sobie łazikują a starego dziada po 50tce do armii.

----------


## bogusz_g

Czy kupując teraz styropian mogę do przetrzymać do wiosny może lata pod chmurką? ewentualnie przykryty plandekami?

----------


## Pytajnick

> Czy kupując teraz styropian mogę do przetrzymać do wiosny może lata pod chmurką? ewentualnie przykryty plandekami?


Jak masz pewność, że nikt Ci nie ukradnie i myszy nie zjedzą, to przeciwwskazań raczej nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## marcin225

Jak przyjdzie orkan yo będziesz zbierał potem po polach

----------


## zip20

Ja jako jeden z pierwszych kupiłem  tego etixxa  15cm i złego  słowa nie powiem styropian kładem z bratem. 
Tak mi się spodobał ze wylądował również jako podłoga na strychu, na to poszły używane panele i jest naprawdę ok

----------


## tabi88

Ja tam nie rozumiem tego zachwytu na etixxem  :big tongue:  Styropian jak styropian tylko może bardziej równy od innych. Dla samorobów może to i ma znaczenie, dla profsjonalnych wykonawców już pewnie trochę mniej. Z punktu widzenia inwestora nie ma to żadnego znaczenia: zakładając, że parametry cieplne i wytrzymałościowe sa na zblizonym poziomie co innych wiodących producentów to imo nie ma co przepłacać tylko po to, żeby wykonawcy się wygodniej robiło  :wink:  Tym bardziej, że raczej rzadko się spotyka idealne ściany a nawet jak ściana idealna to już wienieć czy słup nie koniecznie.. itp itd, oraz nie spotkamy się z sytuacją: jak Pan kupi etixa to zrobie Panu elewację taniej bo materiał dobry. Takie rzeczy w przyrodzie nie występują.
 Tak samo przy tankach: ktoś się jara, że ma tynk Caparol czy greinplas.. a prawda jest taka, że w 99% przypadków (poza dość specyficzynymi jak np. ziarno 1mm czy ciemny tynk) to tynk jest tak dobrze położony jak dobrze zrobiona jest warstwa zbrojąca (wyłączając całkowitą papraninę, która może się zdarzyć zawsze).

----------


## marcinbbb

Profesjonalny wykonawca kupi najtańszy dostępny towar aby zmaksymalizować swój zysk. Zresztą ceny podaje się z m2 a nie od jakości użytych materiałów. W przeciwnym razie montując pompę ciepła Panasonica Tcap na R32 firma powinna Ci dopłacać do zamontowania jej? Czy może to jakiś błąd w Matrixie?

Z perspektywy inwestora patrzyłem na chałupę sąsiada 26000 zł poszło na 10 cm styropianu Arbet "dalmatyńczyka" biały z czarnym granulatem, kołki po 4 na płytę co z tego że przemarza przykryje się klejem i siatką i będzie Pan zadowolony. Ciekawe co by zobaczył na kamerze termowizyjnej i co miałby do powiedzenia firmie która to wykonała?

----------


## tabi88

Nie no, to nadmierne uproszczenie. Wszystko zależy jak się dogada. Ja np dogadałem konkretną za m2 elewacji na gotowo z  tynkiem silikonowy białym, styropian grafitowy 20cm o lamda 0,033. Nie narzucałem jaki ma być producent styropianu tylko zastrzegłem, żeby nie była to firma krzak. W efekcie kleili termoorganikę. Mogli przecież kleić tego tak chwalnonego etixxa, przecież nie broniłem.. ale jak widać istotniejszy jest stosunek cena/jakość niż przepłacanie do wyższej jakości, która nic nie wnosi, dla samej jakości.  
Dodam, że imo elewacja wykonana naprawdę dobrze. Czy byłaby zrobiona lepiej gdyby kleili etixxa? Nie. Czy zarobili by mniej? pewnie tak. Czy ja bym miał inną cenę? Nie.  
Przykład z pompą ciepła  to klasyczny argument ad absurdum więc nie będe się do niego odnosił.

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja tam nie rozumiem tego zachwytu na etixxem  Styropian jak styropian tylko może bardziej równy od innych. Dla samorobów może to i ma znaczenie, dla profsjonalnych wykonawców już pewnie trochę mniej. Z punktu widzenia inwestora nie ma to żadnego znaczenia: zakładając, że parametry cieplne i wytrzymałościowe sa na zblizonym poziomie co innych wiodących producentów to imo nie ma co przepłacać tylko po to, żeby wykonawcy się wygodniej robiło  Tym bardziej, że raczej rzadko się spotyka idealne ściany a nawet jak ściana idealna to już wienieć czy słup nie koniecznie.. itp itd, oraz nie spotkamy się z sytuacją: jak Pan kupi etixa to zrobie Panu elewację taniej bo materiał dobry. Takie rzeczy w przyrodzie nie występują.
>  Tak samo przy tankach: ktoś się jara, że ma tynk Caparol czy greinplas.. a prawda jest taka, że w 99% przypadków (poza dość specyficzynymi jak np. ziarno 1mm czy ciemny tynk) to tynk jest tak dobrze położony jak dobrze zrobiona jest warstwa zbrojąca (wyłączając całkowitą papraninę, która może się zdarzyć zawsze).


Tzn że ja nie jestem profesjonalnym wykonawca. 
Miałem teraz 2 realizacje z umową na eps 0.031 grafit . Mogłem dać coś po 146/148 netto M3 , ale przy cenie 156 za etixxa i 40m3 na budynek - zrobiłem na etixxie. Więc sam dołożyłem 400 netto do realizacji chociaż nie musiałem.
Widać muszę się jeszcze nauczyć żeby robić na najtańszych materiałach tylko po to żeby zmaksymalizować zysk swój. Jakoś tego nie potrafię ... I daje ludziom etixxy ecotwisty i narożniki i listwy z Austrii które są droższe i dużo trudniej dostępne.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Ja tam nie rozumiem tego zachwytu na etixxem  Styropian jak styropian tylko może bardziej równy od innych. Dla samorobów może to i ma znaczenie, dla profsjonalnych wykonawców już pewnie trochę mniej. Z punktu widzenia inwestora nie ma to żadnego znaczenia: zakładając, że parametry cieplne i wytrzymałościowe sa na zblizonym poziomie co innych wiodących producentów to imo nie ma co przepłacać tylko po to, żeby wykonawcy się wygodniej robiło  Tym bardziej, że raczej rzadko się spotyka idealne ściany a nawet jak ściana idealna to już wienieć czy słup nie koniecznie.. itp itd, oraz nie spotkamy się z sytuacją: jak Pan kupi etixa to zrobie Panu elewację taniej bo materiał dobry. Takie rzeczy w przyrodzie nie występują.
>  Tak samo przy tankach: ktoś się jara, że ma tynk Caparol czy greinplas.. a prawda jest taka, że w 99% przypadków (poza dość specyficzynymi jak np. ziarno 1mm czy ciemny tynk) to tynk jest tak dobrze położony jak dobrze zrobiona jest warstwa zbrojąca (wyłączając całkowitą papraninę, która może się zdarzyć zawsze).


Dokładnie!

----------


## fotohobby

> .
>  Tak samo przy tankach: ktoś się jara, że ma tynk Caparol czy greinplas.. a prawda jest taka, że w 99% przypadków (poza dość specyficzynymi jak np. ziarno 1mm czy ciemny tynk) to tynk jest tak dobrze położony jak dobrze zrobiona jest warstwa zbrojąca (wyłączając całkowitą papraninę, która może się zdarzyć zawsze).


Dobrze położony tynk, a dobrze wyglądający po latach tynk to jednak dwie inne sprawy - i tu im dłużej na ścianie, tym większe różnice.

----------


## Pytajnick

Cóż... ja ledwo dziś wystawiłem swoje graty i zacząłem kleić Etixxa to zaczęły się wycieczki z okolicznych budów. Trochę mnie to wnerwiało, bo dzień krótki i nie wiadomo kiedy zimno wróci, ale przecież nie będę ludzi na kopach wyganiał. 
Hit dnia - "qrr, przy takim styro nie ma wymówki jak cienie na elewacji będą"  No prawda. Alibi brak  :big grin:  Ktoś też stwierdził, że nie jest "tłusty" jak jego styropian ale co ma, to nie zapytałem.
Wszyscy w szoku, że płyta w płytę równa. Ci, którzy kiedykolwiek robili elewację wiedzą, że pilnowanie którą krzywą stroną (brzuchem czy krawędziami) przyklejać zajmuje sporo czasu, bo KAŻDĄ płytę trzeba obejrzeć a przy E nie ma takiej potrzeby.  Inni... "nie rozumieją" 
Wymiar... o tak. Dopiero wyprowadziłem pierwszą warstwę wokoło domu, ale już widzę jak to przyśpiesza. Będzie też mniej szczelin do wypełnienia ...i tu równy E robi "problem" bo jakieś małe te szczelinki i trzeba będzie jaką malutką końcówkę mieć  :big grin: 
Po pierwszym dniu z tym styro, z punktu widzenia inwestora, samoroba czy wykonawcy, gonionego czasem - wrażenia pozytywne.

----------


## tabi88

> Dobrze położony tynk, a dobrze wyglądający po latach tynk to jednak dwie inne sprawy - i tu im dłużej na ścianie, tym większe różnice.


Pewnie masz racje ale pod pewnymi warunkami tzn. jeżeli porównujemy jabłka z jabłkami a gruszki z gruszkam, np. ktoś mówi: mój tynk po 10 latach wygląda lepiej niż sąsiada po 5... no tak, ale jeden jest załóżmy silikonowy a drugi mineralny, jeden jest przy róchliwej rodze nieutwardzonej a drugi na końcu ślepej uliczki wyłożonej kostką, jeden przy lesie a drugi w polu.. to wszystko ma znaczenie. Każdy bród na elewacji uwypukla jej wady, im drobniejsze ziarno tym bardziej. Chyba nie przypadkowo kiedyś przy tynkach mineralnych ten baranek był taki gruby. A raczej rzadko się widuje żeby ktoś mył elewację żeby dalej dobrze wyglądała. To jak z samochodem. Jak jest brudny to nawet najładniejszy jakoś tak nie wygląda..  




> Więc sam dołożyłem 400 netto do realizacji chociaż nie musiałem.


 Raczej skalkulowałeś, że ci się to po prostu opłaca bo jest Ci wygodniej robić co jest zrozumiałe. Teraz te ceny się zbliżyły bardziej do siebie, wcześniej nie wyglądało to tak kolorowo. Druga sprawa: inaczej to wygląda jak kupujesz usługę z materiałem a inaczej jak samą usługę. Podam przykład: sąsiad murował z ceramiki. Kupił szlifowaną (miał murować sam - będzie wygodniej, mówił). Koniec końców się pozmieniało i przyszła ekipa do murowania. Nie powiedzieli: o panie inwestorze, dostarczył Pan taki świetny równy materiał to my weźmiemy od Pana mniej za murowanie  :wink:  Koniec końców i tak jechali na zwykłej zaprawie a nie jakimś kleju czy pianie.

----------


## fighter1983

> Pewnie masz racje ale pod pewnymi warunkami tzn. jeżeli porównujemy jabłka z jabłkami a gruszki z gruszkam, np. ktoś mówi: mój tynk po 10 latach wygląda lepiej niż sąsiada po 5... no tak, ale jeden jest załóżmy silikonowy a drugi mineralny, jeden jest przy róchliwej rodze nieutwardzonej a drugi na końcu ślepej uliczki wyłożonej kostką, jeden przy lesie a drugi w polu.. to wszystko ma znaczenie. Każdy bród na elewacji uwypukla jej wady, im drobniejsze ziarno tym bardziej. Chyba nie przypadkowo kiedyś przy tynkach mineralnych ten baranek był taki gruby. A raczej rzadko się widuje żeby ktoś mył elewację żeby dalej dobrze wyglądała. To jak z samochodem. Jak jest brudny to nawet najładniejszy jakoś tak nie wygląda..  
> 
>  Raczej skalkulowałeś, że ci się to po prostu opłaca bo jest Ci wygodniej robić co jest zrozumiałe. Teraz te ceny się zbliżyły bardziej do siebie, wcześniej nie wyglądało to tak kolorowo. Druga sprawa: inaczej to wygląda jak kupujesz usługę z materiałem a inaczej jak samą usługę. Podam przykład: sąsiad murował z ceramiki. Kupił szlifowaną (miał murować sam - będzie wygodniej, mówił). Koniec końców się pozmieniało i przyszła ekipa do murowania. Nie powiedzieli: o panie inwestorze, dostarczył Pan taki świetny równy materiał to my weźmiemy od Pana mniej za murowanie  Koniec końców i tak jechali na zwykłej zaprawie a nie jakimś kleju czy pianie.


widzisz - nic nie skalkulowalem, ja moim chlopakom place za 1mkw wykonanego docielenia. zatem czy beda to robic dzien dszybciej, czy wolniej - dla mnie nie ma to znaczenia zadnego. wiec z pkt widzenia kalkulacji - rownie dobrze moglem im dostarczyc 0,031 np swisspora, Knaufa, Austrothemu lub no name - i tak by to zrobili - w tych samych pieniadzach. 
Naomiast uznalem ze jak ja mam wydac mniej o 400zl na elewacji - a klient przy tak niewielkiej roznicy bedzie mial o tyle lepszy eps - wybralem ta druga opcje. Az niemozliwe nie ?  :big grin:   a jednak i o dziwo nie ma tu zadnego drugiego dna. czasami po prostu mozna byc fajnym dla drugiego czlowieka.

----------


## fotohobby

> Pewnie masz racje ale pod pewnymi warunkami tzn. jeżeli porównujemy jabłka z jabłkami a gruszki z gruszkam, np. ktoś mówi: mój tynk po 10 latach wygląda lepiej niż sąsiada po 5... no tak, ale jeden jest załóżmy silikonowy a drugi mineralny, jeden jest przy róchliwej rodze nieutwardzonej a drugi na końcu ślepej uliczki wyłożonej kostką, jeden przy lesie a drugi w polu.. to wszystko ma znaczenie. 
> .


Porónuję silikonowy Caparol z silikonowym (nie: Si-Si) tańszej firmy, baranek 1.5mm po 5 latach od położenia, oddalone 500m od siebie.
Te tynki nawet w dotyku są inne.

----------


## tabi88

> Porónuję silikonowy Caparol z silikonowym (nie: Si-Si) tańszej firmy, baranek 1.5mm po 5 latach od położenia, oddalone 500m od siebie.
> Te tynki nawet w dotyku są inne.


To mnie już bardziej zaciekawiło  :wink:  ale az tylu tynków nie macałem ;P to że różnią się jakoś składem to nie wątpie. W którymś moż być więcej dodatków hydrofobowych czy antyglonowych itp, więcej/mniej lepiszcza ale czy to wpływa na róznicę "w dotyku" to nie wiem, bardziej bym obstawiał na sposób zatarcia, temperatura aplikacji i nasłonecznienie co też ma niebagatelne znaczenie.   
Tak samo jak klej do siatki np. na greinplaście przyjemniej się pracuje, łatwiej go "zagłaskać", zwłaszcza w wyższych temperaturach niż np. atlas. Ale na koniec, jak już wyscjną to nie czuć takiej różnicy. Jeden i drugi jest tak samo twardy.

----------


## key1

> Wszyscy w szoku, że płyta w płytę równa. Ci, którzy kiedykolwiek robili elewację wiedzą, (..)  Inni... "nie rozumieją" 
> Wymiar... o tak.


ja z tych co nie rozumieją...
dlaczego wszystkie nie są takie? czy inne styro są robione ręcznie?

----------


## fighter1983

> ja z tych co nie rozumieją...
> dlaczego wszystkie nie są takie? czy inne styro są robione ręcznie?


Lepiej nie umiałem: 
https://www.facebook.com/21871534279...2828733078635/

----------


## key1

> Lepiej nie umiałem: 
> https://www.facebook.com/21871534279...2828733078635/


przeczytałem - porównawczy opis cech fizycznych różnych syro wraz z opiniami na temat sensowności ich stosowania, 
ale nie tłumaczy dlaczego niektóre styro są krzywe a inne proste, za to musi coś odpowiadać - albo półprodukty albo specyficzny proces produkcyjny

----------


## fighter1983

> przeczytałem - porównawczy opis cech fizycznych różnych syro wraz z opiniami na temat sensowności ich stosowania, 
> ale nie tłumaczy dlaczego niektóre styro są krzywe a inne proste, za to musi coś odpowiadać - albo półprodukty albo specyficzny proces produkcyjny


proces produkcyjny. 
plyta cieta z bloku vs wytlaczane z formy kazda osobno

----------


## key1

poruszyłem ten temat z zaprzyjaźnionym technologiem. 
deformacje typu "banan" powstają głownie podczas foliowania paczek, mogą również być skutkiem niewłaściwego przechowywania.

----------


## Pytajnick

> poruszyłem ten temat z zaprzyjaźnionym technologiem. 
> deformacje typu "banan" powstają głownie podczas foliowania paczek, mogą również być skutkiem niewłaściwego przechowywania.


Ten technolog ciął kiedyś styropian gorącym drutem? 
Etixx też jest foliowany a jednak prosty, mimo że ma wymiar 120x60.

----------


## key1

> Ten technolog ciął kiedyś styropian gorącym drutem? 
> Etixx też jest foliowany a jednak prosty, mimo że ma wymiar 120x60.


temat zainteresował mnie z czystej ciekawości, sięgnąłem do źródła a uzyskanymi informacjami chciałem się podzielić na forum.

absolutnie nie mam najmniejszej chęci przekonania cię do zmiany przekonań, opinii czy wierzeń, ani też do wyboru konkretnego produktu.

----------


## fighter1983

> Co roku mają być podwyżki, co roku namawianie na kupowanie zimą a potem przychodzi wiosna i ceny te same albo i niższe. Też się dałem na to nabrać i potem się bujałem z mnóstwem styropianu kilka miesięcy przerzucając z miejsca na miejsce. NIE POLECAM kupowania zimą.


a jednak: 5:50 dzisiaj. 

Szanowni Państwo 
Informujemy że *zapas surowca  w starych cenach został wyczerpany* w związku z czym wprowadzamy nowy cennik, który obowiązuje na zamówienia składane od dnia 30.12.20
Zamówienia w starych cenach złożone przed tym terminem będą zrealizowane po potwierdzeniu u Regionalnego Menedżera Sprzedaży.
Nowy cennik zostanie przesłany w innej wiadomości .

----------


## marcinbbb

Z ciekawości o ile mógł zdrożeć na 1m3? 5-10-50 zł?

----------


## Pytajnick

> temat zainteresował mnie z czystej ciekawości, sięgnąłem do źródła a uzyskanymi informacjami chciałem się podzielić na forum.
> 
> absolutnie nie mam najmniejszej chęci przekonania cię do zmiany przekonań, opinii czy wierzeń, ani też do wyboru konkretnego produktu.


Mnie nikt nie musi przekonywać czy namawiać, bo nie raz robiłem ocieplenia różnymi styropianami a swój robię Etixxem. Mam gilotynę elektryczną i widzę jak się styropian cięty drutem zachowuje.
No ale przecież nie jestem technologiem tylko budowlańcem, to co ja tam wiem  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Z ciekawości o ile mógł zdrożeć na 1m3? 5-10-50 zł?


12 netto na m3

----------


## marcinbbb

> 12 netto na m3


Dużo, nie dużo. Ale cieszę się że kupiłem w ubiegłym roku. Zaoszczędziłem jakieś 120 zł.

----------


## hesus

> Z ciekawości o ile mógł zdrożeć na 1m3? 5-10-50 zł?


Sprawdzałem u mnie na hurtowni, bo też zaraz będę zamawiać - 9pln brutto więcej na m3 w stosunku do ceny z początku grudnia.

----------


## marcinbbb

Knauf już na ścianach 15 cm 0,031L, daje radę i to zajebiście. Choć po tygodniu dołożył bym te 500-800 zł do 20cm izolacji jedna robota a różnica w kasie żadna przy budowie/rozbudowie domu.

----------


## autorus

Ja też będę dawał 20cm. A cały czas z obliczeń wynika ze 15 styknie. I co  i nic. Serce przeważa nad rozumem  :big grin:

----------


## fighter1983

> Ja też będę dawał 20cm. A cały czas z obliczeń wynika ze 15 styknie. I co  i nic. Serce przeważa nad rozumem


No właśnie. Te 5cm to w sumie niewiele więcej ... Aż się prosi.
A już Knauf robi spoilery że będzie nowa grubość : na 99% będzie to 25cm etixx

----------


## autorus

HIHI, 25cm, to co tygryski lubią najbardziej  :smile:

----------


## fighter1983

> HIHI, 25cm, to co tygryski lubią najbardziej


taaa fajne te 25cm... tyle ze co z tego jak nie ma teraz w zasadzie zadnego styropianu. masakra jakas

----------


## konrad80

Przeczytałem cały wątek i widzę sens w zainwestowaniu w Etixxa (oczywiście gdy ceny i podaż się unormują). Zastanawia mnie tylko czy warto stosować tłoczony styropian przy znacznych krzywiznach ścian? Murarze "wypchnęli" mi poddasze o jakieś 2.5cm względem parteru. Jestem laikiem ale wydaje mi się, że to za dużo na wyrównanie samym klejem a taki styropian to aż żal ręcznie przycinać.

----------


## fighter1983

> Przeczytałem cały wątek i widzę sens w zainwestowaniu w Etixxa (oczywiście gdy ceny i podaż się unormują). Zastanawia mnie tylko czy warto stosować tłoczony styropian przy znacznych krzywiznach ścian? Murarze "wypchnęli" mi poddasze o jakieś 2.5cm względem parteru. Jestem laikiem ale wydaje mi się, że to za dużo na wyrównanie samym klejem a taki styropian to aż żal ręcznie przycinać.


nie licz na ten rok ze ceny sie unormuja. jakos juz wszystko wraca do normy, ceny sa wysokie, mowi sie ze jeszcze drobny wzrost jeden jest planowany w tym roku i pewnie do zimy juz tak zostanie. 
Chemia niestety do elewacji w przeciagu miesiaca tez pojdzie w gore, w zaleznosci od producenta: 4-12 % i coraz wieksza liczba producentow o tym mowi. 
a to ze masz krzywo: przecinarka do styropianu i podcinasz - nie ma innej rady

----------


## fighter1983

I CYK ! Informacja sprzed chwili  :big grin:  
Etixx 2 nowe grubosci od dzisiaj dostepne: 12cm i 25cm 

Czyli mamy aktualnie w etixxie: 30 / 25 / 20 / 15 / 12

----------

